# Pnw 2009 Fall Rally



## jnk36jnk

Hi there everyone, I am planting the flag for the 2009 PNW Fall Rally at Champoeg State Park in the Willamette Valley. I have chosen the weekend of October 9th thru the 11th. We have been there twice now in October and it has been just beautiful. I believe we will all have to be responsible for making out own reservations. I am planning that we will be in the 'B' loop, especially B thru B16 which are in a circle with a grassy area in the middle. They come with water and electric. There are eight full hook up sites but they are not as amenable to a group gathering as these are. We will not be able to make our reservations until January 9, 2009 at the earliest (and I would suggest the earlier the better). I sure hope lots of you will pencil this get together in on your calendars. Jodi & Dean

A list of those planning on attending, with the campsites numbers

Crismon4 ----- B11
jk36jnk ----- B12 --- pork kebobs, greek salad
PDX Doug ------ B13
Doxie Dog Lover --- B19 Pigs in a blanket & applesauce
MV 495 ------ B15
Y-Guy ------- B16
Thunder ------- B8
Walkerman ------B6
Larry theOutback -- B5 (they chose Hawaii over Champoeg)
Timber---------B-25
Matthew---------B-31
4h1DinaOB----A-10
Blue Wedge--- B-5 --- Smoked brisket
Oregon Camper------A-12 B14 Taco Soup, pumkin cookes
Thefulminator---A16 scheduling prolem, they won't be attending
Oregon Campin-A8 Corn chowder, ham He's going to California, not Champoeg
Greenfamily---------B17
Stephensons------B-33 --- 7 layer dip, chips, and brownies

And special quests:

Wolfwood in cabin 6







.gif[/img].gif" />.gif 
Skippershe in cabin 5 Doxie_Dog_Lover_II


----------



## Crismon4

O.K.....put a reminder on my calendar for January 9 to make reservations! This is a great park and the fall colors/leaves are so beautiful! This time I'd like to play a round of frisbee golf.....any Outbackers game?

Looking forward to October!









Tricia


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

We'll be there! Thanks for making this on our 3 day weekend!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sounds good to me...


----------



## PDX_Shannon

DD and I were at Champoeg today for their Holiday Gathering. It was a beautiful day for a drive out there! And the gathering was great as well - DD made a swag, sachet, 2 dolls, decorated a gingerbread man and did several other things. It was a nice way to start the holiday season.

Pdx_Shannon


----------



## PDX_Doug

Count us in.

And Crismon's... Your on!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

ADMINISTRATIVE NOTE:

For those wondering where it went, I split the discussion regarding a late summer rally for into its own topic. You can find it in the Outbackers Rallies forum under "2009 Late Summer PNW Outbackers Rally, Maybe a dry rally for a change...", or just click here.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Now we have 4 Rally's for 2009

Spring - Timberlake
Pre-Fall - Dry Camping with Motorcycles/Quads
Fall - Champoeg 
Thanksgiving - Cannon Beach

GREAT!!


----------



## walkerman

Cool, sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

walkerman said:


> Cool, sounds like a plan to me!


See ya there!!


----------



## jnk36jnk

And there is the 'casual gathering' at Cape Disappointment too!!! j


----------



## mv945

Hey everyone - Just chiming in. We will be heading to the Spring Timberlake rally for sure I think....
Others our being cussed and discussed.....we have lots of trips we would LIKE to do next year, we cannot do ALL of them that we would like, so we are figuring/planning which ones we will be doing.

Happy Holidays!!!

The mv945's


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> And there is the 'casual gathering' at Cape Disappointment too!!! j


Whoops....didn't mean to forget that one. That makes 5 PNW trips in 2009.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, just a reminder to all of you who are planning on attending our fall rally at Champoeg this year. January 9th is the day to go online to make reservations. We will be trying to get us all in the B loop, beginning with B11 through B16, which is the club camping area. Don't forget. Jodi PS. Thanks Doug (I think) for the photo at the beginning of this thread. Also, the scheduled dates are Octber 9 through the 11.


----------



## greenfamily

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi there, just a reminder to all of you who are planning on attending our fall rally at Champoeg this year. January 9th is the day to go online to make reservations. We will be trying to get us all in the B loop, beginning with B11 through B16, which is the club camping area. Don't forget. Jodi PS. Thanks Doug (I think) for the photo at the beginning of this thread. Also, the scheduled dates are Octber 9 through the 11.


Sounds fun,we will be going!!


----------



## greenfamily

jnk36jnk said:


> And there is the 'casual gathering' at Cape Disappointment too!!! j


Hello, what is the date on this Rally?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

greenfamily said:


> And there is the 'casual gathering' at Cape Disappointment too!!! j


Hello, what is the date on this Rally?
[/quote]

Rick....that would be Feb 13th-16th.

Here is the link to the thread for this Rally.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...=Disappointment


----------



## PDX_Doug

PLEASE NOTE:

I was just poking around on the ReserveAmerica site in anticipation of making reservations for the Fall Rally first thing tomorrow morning. It appears that the "Club Camping" loop (part of the 'B' loop) can not be reserved online. Even looking a couple of weeks earlier, sites B11 - B16 do not show up on the list.

Looks like we will have to do those sites by phone. The number for making reservations is 800.452.5687.

All other sites in the loop do show up online.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LarryTheOutback

We are in B5, just a couple of spots down from the "club camping" loop. B5 is our "usual" spot at Champoeg.

Ed


----------



## PDX_Doug

We're in!
Site B13 in the 'Club camping' mini-loop.

FYI, you can reserve the 'Club camping' sites on Reserve America. Just be sure to choose the default 'Any camping spot' option in the 'Looking for' field before you search. If you choose 'Trailer', the sites will not show up.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

we are in B14! 58' spot...there are bigger ones for those of you with the bigger trailers! call now!

On edit: we actually reserved the 7-11 since it's a little drive for us and we always do that so as to get the most out of it and do some exploring, geocaching, shopping, eating, exploring








God knows Rick can't stand down time or to sit still so if anyone else is coming earlier feel free to take him off my hands to do stuff I can't..hiking..etc. I could proably survive just fine with a book, a fire,...etc


----------



## jnk36jnk

We are in B12. This, only after I totally screwed up and made reservations for the entire club loop, only a month early!!! Took me about five minutes to realize what I had done (palm to forhead, slap!!!). At anyrate, all if repaired and it only cost me a little bit of $$$. jodi


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> We are in B12. This, only after I totally screwed up and made reservations for the entire club loop, only a month early!!! Took me about five minutes to realize what I had done (palm to forhead, slap!!!). At anyrate, all if repaired and it only cost me a little bit of $$$. jodi


what about your sidekick The Crismon's? You know how you have Tricia withdrawals


----------



## Y-Guy

B16 Here.


----------



## mv945

B15!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

mv945 said:


> B15!!










Something tells me that not bringing Tay is NOT an option!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> B15!!










Something tells me that not bringing Tay is NOT an option!








[/quote]

Was it even ever a consideration?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> B15!!










Something tells me that not bringing Tay is NOT an option!








[/quote]

Was it even ever a consideration?








[/quote]

have you ridden with a non stop chatterbox in a vehicle for hours?














did I mention..NON STOP CHATTERBOX?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> B15!!










Something tells me that not bringing Tay is NOT an option!








[/quote]

Was it even ever a consideration?








[/quote]

have you ridden with a non stop chatterbox in a vehicle for hours?














did I mention..NON STOP CHATTERBOX?








[/quote]

I could let you take my youngest son...then they could talk to each other for HOURS!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> B15!!










Something tells me that not bringing Tay is NOT an option!








[/quote]

Was it even ever a consideration?








[/quote]

have you ridden with a non stop chatterbox in a vehicle for hours?














did I mention..NON STOP CHATTERBOX?








[/quote]

I could let you take my youngest son...then they could talk to each other for HOURS!!!
[/quote]

except he's a boy and she really does not like boys right now. Something about them being rambunctious, always flying or jumping or charging or tackling instead of playing quietly withdolls or puzzles or playdoh







. Check back in about 10 years, I am sure she'll feel quite differently


----------



## Crismon4

....o.k.....o.k......we're in









After a reminder voicemail from Jodi (some of us do have to work on Friday's







), we reserved B-11.....

Looking forward to another beautiful fall camping trip at Champoeg!









Tricia


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> ....o.k.....o.k......we're in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a reminder voicemail from Jodi (some of us do have to work on Friday's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), we reserved B-11.....
> 
> Looking forward to another beautiful fall camping trip at Champoeg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tricia


whew! you took so long to sign up







, now we don' to try to sooth and comfort and console Jodi cuz you are not there


----------



## jnk36jnk

You are SO funny, Doxie!!! And Tricia, aren't you glad I thought to remind you? I would hate to think you would be somewhere outside of the loop, perhaps with Larry the Outback







j


----------



## Y-Guy

LOL Chatterboxes.... one of the unwritten benefits of a motorhome. Chatter boxes are back further from the driver, thus less annoying!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> You are SO funny, Doxie!!! And Tricia, aren't you glad I thought to remind you? I would hate to think you would be somewhere outside of the loop, perhaps with Larry the Outback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j


Hey, I've seen the look in your eyes when it became obvious you couldn't be side by side with Tricia ( Fall Rally when arranging the Spring Rally for Timberlake)! It was the butIreallyneedtobemustbehaftabecantlivewithouttriciabymysidelook







. LOL! I couldn't bear to see it again







We are going to string string and tin cans from their trailer to your yours at Timberlake so you can stay in touch!

I will still never forget the site of you trudging up that hill, hands full of food and such, and a couple minutes later here came Dean DRIVING up that same hill!


----------



## Crismon4

This just in........Thunder is all set in B8









Countin' the days!


----------



## Y-Guy

Who, if anyone, are we missing so far?

BlueWedge?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> Who, if anyone, are we missing so far?
> 
> BlueWedge?


and Timber and Wa Cougar (c'mon Vic and Kelly!) , Greenfamily,4h1dinaOB,Jozway to name a few! cmon people...we have 13 at the upcoming Spring Rally!


----------



## walkerman

B-6 for us. Man, did that fill up fast! We went down to spend New Year's weekend. Originaly we were going to Nehalem Bay, pass was snowy, icy. We had to evacuate Champoeg Friday morning due to flooding. Good thing the axles are flipped on the Outback. Suburban was pushing water in two places near the entrance to the park. River was going over the road! Didn't want to end the weekend, so we stayed @ the Woodburn rv park. DW was happy about the fact they had an access gate to the outlet mall. Not bad overall, prefer more woodsy setting.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y-Guy said:


> Who, if anyone, are we missing so far?
> 
> BlueWedge?


I don't see a confirmation from Oregon_Camper yet. Jim?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

Who we have attending as of Jan 11, 09 are :

Crismon4 ----- B11
Jjk36jnk ----- B12
PDX Doug ------ B13
Doxie Dog Lover ----- B14
MV 495 ------ B15
Y-Guy ------- B16
Thunder ------- B8
Walkerman ------B6
Larry theOutback ------- B5

Starting to look like a real rally!


----------



## PDX_Doug

_*Well I don't know, but I've been told...*_









Rumor has it our PNW Fall Rally is growing in stature, and we will have an Outbacker or two from afar in attendance.
Staying in, say, Cabin C6.









I'm just saying...

Happy trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> _*Well I don't know, but I've been told...*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor has it our PNW Fall Rally is growing in stature, and we will have an Outbacker or two from afar in attendance.
> Staying in, say, Cabin C6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just saying...
> 
> Happy trails,
> Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

Who we have attending as of Jan 12, 09 are :

Crismon4 ----- B11
Jjk36jnk ----- B12
PDX Doug ------ B13
Doxie Dog Lover ----- B14
MV 495 ------ B15
Y-Guy ------- B16
Thunder ------- B8
Walkerman ------B6
Larry the Outback ------- B5

Mystery Guest ------ Cabin 6

Starting to look like a real rally!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Put us down for "maybe". Oct is simply too far in the future with my travel schedule to book a site. I tried doing that for the last trip to Champoeg and ended up in Russia instead.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

[. I tried doing that for the last trip to Champoeg and ended up in Russia instead.
[/quote]

did you mis-dial on the phone?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> did you mis-dial on the phone?


Guess my GPS needs to be fine tuned a bit...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> did you mis-dial on the phone?


Guess my GPS needs to be fine tuned a bit...








[/quote]


----------



## Y-Guy

So how do you say Outback in Russian?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> So how do you say Outback in Russian?


Оутбацк


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Put us down for "maybe". Oct is simply too far in the future with my travel schedule to book a site. I tried doing that for the last trip to Champoeg and ended up in Russia instead.


Jim,

I know your situation is tough to predict, but if you think there is any chance you can make it, I'd go ahead and make a reservation. If you have to cancel you will get all but $6.00 back.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> Put us down for "maybe". Oct is simply too far in the future with my travel schedule to book a site. I tried doing that for the last trip to Champoeg and ended up in Russia instead.


Jim,

I know your situation is tough to predict, but if you think there is any chance you can make it, I'd go ahead and make a reservation. If you have to cancel you will get all but $6.00 back.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

What he said Jim...do it! ( I know you will)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> So how do you say Outback in Russian?


Оутбацк
[/quote]

Welcome to Оутбацкers.com


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> So how do you say Outback in Russian?


Оутбацк
[/quote]

Welcome to Оутбацкers.com








[/quote]

Funny...I didn't see too many (er...any) Outbacks in Russia.


----------



## wolfwood

jnk36jnk said:


> Who we have attending as of Jan 12, 09 are :
> 
> Crismon4 ----- B11
> Jjk36jnk ----- B12
> PDX Doug ------ B13
> Doxie Dog Lover ----- B14
> MV 495 ------ B15
> Y-Guy ------- B16
> Thunder ------- B8
> Walkerman ------B6
> Larry the Outback ------- B5
> 
> Mystery Guest ------ Cabin 6
> 
> Starting to look like a real rally!


What a C-O-I-N-K-Y D-I-N-K!!!!









Is this a West Coast / East Coast Cosmic Thingy?

*WE are also in Cabin 6 at Champoeg on the very same weekend!!!!*









OK. So, I couldn't take it even 24 hrs. I know. I'm a wimp. But you can, officially even, now change "Mystery Guest" to "Wolfwood" ... doesn't that count for something???

Only problem is - - - can someone tell us how to pronounce the place?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> Only problem is - - - can someone tell us how to pronounce the place?


like this..

Sham poo e


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> Only problem is - - - can someone tell us how to pronounce the place?


like this..

Sham poo e
[/quote]
Are you serious?







We weren't even close!!!

So - thanks - Jim ... now there's NO problem!!! 




























*YAHOO!!!! WE'RE COMIN" TO OREGON!!!!!!*





























My list of Dream Destinations is falling fast!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

[

OK. So, I couldn't take it even 24 hrs. I know. I'm a wimp. But you can, officially even, now change "Mystery Guest" to "Wolfwood" ... doesn't that count for something???

[/quote]









and it was killing ME!!!!!!!!!!! I still can't believe you are coming! so, I see Wolfie in 2008, again in 2009, have we started something??? Maybe, just maybe, New England Fall of 2010?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We weren't even close!!!
> 
> So - thanks - Jim ... now there's NO problem!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YAHOO!!!! WE'RE COMIN" TO OREGON!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My list of Dream Destinations is falling fast!!!


Yep...I'm serious.

Great to know you're coming to Oregon. Bring your camera (I know you will) as this will be peak season for falling leaves. Very colorful that time of year.

How long are you guys staying in Oregon?


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We weren't even close!!!
> 
> So - thanks - Jim ... now there's NO problem!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YAHOO!!!! WE'RE COMIN" TO OREGON!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My list of Dream Destinations is falling fast!!!


Yep...I'm serious.

Great to know you're coming to Oregon. Bring your camera (I know you will) as this will be peak season for falling leaves. Very colorful that time of year.

How long are you guys staying in Oregon?
[/quote]
We're coming just for the Rally .... and, oh yeah, the camera goes where I go!! We'll fly in Thursday and out on Monday. Have plenty of points earned on AmEx (HEY! We've done our bit for the economy!!) so we'll cash some in for tickets on Southwest. But we can't do that more than 6 months ahead ...

Sure hope your schedule cooperates! I don't think I can redeem already assigned Reward tickets and get to Russia or HongKong to meet The Great O_C, himself.


----------



## rdvholtwood

wolfwood said:


> Only problem is - - - can someone tell us how to pronounce the place?


like this..

Sham poo e
[/quote]
Are you serious?







We weren't even close!!!

So - thanks - Jim ... now there's NO problem!!! 




























*YAHOO!!!! WE'RE COMIN" TO OREGON!!!!!!*





























My list of Dream Destinations is falling fast!!!






















[/quote]

Wow! thats GREAT - ?who knows? - MAYBE you'll start a trend here - and get some of the left coasters to the right coast (We have cabins at Drummer Boy that are available)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

[HongKong to meet The Great O_C, himself.
[/quote]

oh great, how is his head gonna fit?







just kidding Jim. Now that you have Great on your title, will you be changing your screen name?


----------



## PDX_Doug

wolfwood said:


> Only problem is - - - can someone tell us how to pronounce the place?


like this..

Sham poo e
[/quote]
Are you serious?







We weren't even close!!!
[/quote]

Oh, this is going to be fun!
We can sit around the campfire and teach Wolfie how to pronounce words like C-L-A-C-K-A-M-A-S and W-I-L-L-A-M-E-T-T-E and U-M-A-T-I-L-L-A and Y-A-Q-U-I-N-A and, and...
And maybe even introduce her to a little Bookers!









Is it October yet?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> Only problem is - - - can someone tell us how to pronounce the place?


like this..

Sham poo e[/quote]
Are you serious?







We weren't even close!!![/quote]
Oh, this is going to be fun!
We can sit around the campfire and teach Wolfie how to pronounce words like C-L-A-C-K-A-M-A-S and W-I-L-L-A-M-E-T-T-E and U-M-A-T-I-L-L-A and Y-A-Q-U-I-N-A and, and...
And maybe even introduce her to a little Bookers!









Is it October yet?

Happy Trails,
Doug[/quote]
Would that be before or after the KoolAid comes out?


----------



## Y-Guy

PDX_Doug said:


> We can sit around the campfire and teach Wolfie how to pronounce words like C-L-A-C-K-A-M-A-S and W-I-L-L-A-M-E-T-T-E and U-M-A-T-I-L-L-A and Y-A-Q-U-I-N-A and, and...


Let's start with the first one...


----------



## wolfwood

Y-Guy said:


> We can sit around the campfire and teach Wolfie how to pronounce words like C-L-A-C-K-A-M-A-S and W-I-L-L-A-M-E-T-T-E and U-M-A-T-I-L-L-A and Y-A-Q-U-I-N-A and, and...


Let's start with the first one...








[/quote]
Well - - - yeah!

Next - - -


----------



## PDX_Doug

Okay...

_*WARSHINGTON*_









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> Okay...
> 
> _*WARSHINGTON*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

so will they be told about the Ducks or the Beavers?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> so will they be told about the Ducks or the Beavers?


Yes.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> We can sit around the campfire and teach Wolfie how to pronounce words like C-L-A-C-K-A-M-A-S and W-I-L-L-A-M-E-T-T-E and U-M-A-T-I-L-L-A and Y-A-Q-U-I-N-A and, and...


Let's start with the first one...









[/quote]

Agree with Y-Guy and and his ORYGUN comment.....but did it have to be in Yellow and Green?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> Would that be before or after the KoolAid comes out?


Niether...it would of course be DURING the KoolAid feast. (some call it a campfire)


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> oh great, how is his head gonna fit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding Jim. Now that you have Great on your title, will you be changing your screen name?


I like it...please stop using O_C when you refer to me and start using G_O_C.


----------



## john7349

PDX_Doug said:


> Only problem is - - - can someone tell us how to pronounce the place?


like this..

Sham poo e
[/quote]
Are you serious?







We weren't even close!!!
[/quote]

Oh, this is going to be fun!
We can sit around the campfire and teach Wolfie how to pronounce words like C-L-A-C-K-A-M-A-S and W-I-L-L-A-M-E-T-T-E and U-M-A-T-I-L-L-A and Y-A-Q-U-I-N-A and, and...
And maybe even introduce her to a little Bookers!









Is it October yet?

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Don't forget *W-a-h-k-i-a-k-u-m* County in Washington!
(Thats where the city of *S-k-a-m-o-k-a-w-a* is...)


----------



## jnk36jnk

And there is always the Stillaguawamish, the Skookumchuck, the Toutle, the Dosewallips and the Wynnoochee, the Samamish, the Snoqualmie. We could go on and on. How exciting to actually meet you folks. G-O-C, I am still waiting to hear what your site will be. jodi


----------



## PDX_Doug

Before we get too carried away guys, bear in mind that Wolfie hails from the land of Lake Mooselookmeguntic. Well, close anyway.
I'm not sure us North-westerners can top that one!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> We can sit around the campfire and teach Wolfie how to pronounce words like C-L-A-C-K-A-M-A-S and W-I-L-L-A-M-E-T-T-E and U-M-A-T-I-L-L-A and Y-A-Q-U-I-N-A and, and...


Let's start with the first one...









[/quote]

Agree with Y-Guy and and his ORYGUN comment.....but did it have to be in Yellow and Green?
[/quote]

I am sure he'd change the colors if you asked nicely and politely, any preference in colors *GOC?*


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> Before we get too carried away guys, bear in mind that Wolfie hails from the land of Lake Mooselookmeguntic. Well, close anyway.
> I'm not sure us North-westerners can top that one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


K-A-N-C-A-M-A-N-G-U-S; W-O-R-C-E-S-T-E-S-H-I-R-E; U-M-B-A-G-O-G; C-O-O-S COUNTY .... just a beginning.

Rhode Island is even more bizarre ... I don't even try most of them and I'm a life long Yankee!! (NoQ I'm a Red Sox fan!!) Maybe I should be an Ambassador and bring forth a list of New England words which you North Westerners may be just a tad bit challenged by .... and bring back those Northwestern words that you think will challenge the North East Outbackers.

One thing, tho'. It's Massachusetts that turns a's to h's and loses r's at the ends of words - NOT New Hampshire (no, the North East is not "all Boston")


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I am sure he'd change the colors if you asked nicely and politely, any preference in colors *GOC?*


I think you've nailed it.....

GOC


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> Before we get too carried away guys, bear in mind that Wolfie hails from the land of Lake Mooselookmeguntic. Well, close anyway.
> I'm not sure us North-westerners can top that one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


K-A-N-C-A-M-A-N-G-U-S; W-O-R-C-E-S-T-E-S-H-I-R-E; U-M-B-A-G-O-G; C-O-O-S COUNTY .... just a beginning.

Rhode Island is even more bizarre ... I don't even try most of them and I'm a life long Yankee!! (NoQ I'm a Red Sox fan!!) Maybe I should be an Ambassador and bring forth a list of New England words which you North Westerners may be just a tad bit challenged by .... and bring back those Northwestern words that you think will challenge the North East Outbackers.

One thing, tho'. It's Massachusetts that turns a's to h's and loses r's at the ends of words - NOT New Hampshire (no, the North East is not "all Boston")








[/quote]

I like listening to both of you, you each have different accents







It'll be a little obvious that you "ain't from these parts" when you are on Oreygun.







You could bring Tami from Rizfam and add a little accent mixture to the mix







.


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Before we get too carried away guys, bear in mind that Wolfie hails from the land of Lake Mooselookmeguntic. Well, close anyway.
> I'm not sure us North-westerners can top that one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


K-A-N-C-A-M-A-N-G-U-S; W-O-R-C-E-S-T-E-S-H-I-R-E; U-M-B-A-G-O-G; C-O-O-S COUNTY .... just a beginning.

Rhode Island is even more bizarre ... I don't even try most of them and I'm a life long Yankee!! (NoQ I'm a Red Sox fan!!) Maybe I should be an Ambassador and bring forth a list of New England words which you North Westerners may be just a tad bit challenged by .... and bring back those Northwestern words that you think will challenge the North East Outbackers.

One thing, tho'. It's Massachusetts that turns a's to h's and loses r's at the ends of words - NOT New Hampshire (no, the North East is not "all Boston")








[/quote]

I like listening to both of you, you each have different accents







It'll be a little obvious that you "ain't from these parts" when you are on Oreygun.







You could bring Tami from Rizfam and add a little accent mixture to the mix







.
[/quote]

Good idea! Add some "Joysey" in there and you won't even hear Kathy & me ....

Kathy spent years in Texas! And my "Yankee-ism" was long ago obliterated by time in Wyoming, Virginia, Mass, Texas, and Ohio, not too mention 20 yrs of International work. Put me with another speech pattern for 20 minutes....and I pick it up. No tellin' what I'll sound like after time with ya'll !!







Maybe we should do a before and after recording ....







(LOL!! Wish I'd thought of that _YEARS_ ago!!!!)


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> I am sure he'd change the colors if you asked nicely and politely, any preference in colors *GOC?*


Haha then you don't know the rivalry between the Ducks & Beavers... changing colors... yeah right!


----------



## LarryTheOutback

wolfwood said:


> Only problem is - - - can someone tell us how to pronounce the place?


Most people pronounce it "Shampoee", with a slight emphasis on the "poo". However, if you talk to the Ranger at the park (the intrepretive guy, not the guy colllecting the trash) he'll tell you that the original pronounciation was "Shampo-eg" with a hard "g".

That said, if you say "Shampo-eg" around here they will look at you like you are from New Hampshire.

I'm looking forward to meeting you at last!

Ed

P.S. By the way I grew up outside Boston and spent lots of time with relatives in Southern New Hampshire. So if you need a translator in either direction I might be able to help 

P.P.S. A good article on Wikipedia with some good links. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Champoeg


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LarryTheOutback said:


> So if you need a translator in either direction I might be able to help


----------



## wolfwood

LarryTheOutback said:


> I'm looking forward to meeting you at last!
> 
> Ed
> 
> P.S. By the way I grew up outside Boston and spent lots of time with relatives in Southern New Hampshire. So if you need a translator in either direction I might be able to help
> 
> P.P.S. A good article on Wikipedia with some good links. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Champoeg


Thanks, Ed!

Can't wait to meet you, too!!! And we might<no - I'm sure we will> take you up on that cross-translation thing...thank you...that was a very generous offer. We did great in Scotland, France, the Netherlands, and all over Germany .... but the PNW, USA ....now, that could be the challenge that breaks us


----------



## LarryTheOutback

wolfwood said:


> I'm sure we will take you up on that cross-translation thing


We'll bring the blenda so if it's hot we can shaah a choclate frappe at the conna paak. Maybe on Sattaday. If you're stahvin we can take the kaa to the stowa for a fudgeikil.

Those from the West Coast might want to do some studying...
Boston to English Dictionary http://www.celebrateboston.com/culture/lan.../dictionary.htm
Boston Accent http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boston_accent
New England English http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_England_English
Rhotic and non-rhotic accents http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-rhotic

Going the other way, the state is correctly pronounced as follows: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media:En-us-Oregon.ogg

Ed


----------



## wolfwood

LarryTheOutback said:


> I'm sure we will take you up on that cross-translation thing


We'll bring the blenda so if it's hot we can shaah a choclate frappe at the conna paak. Maybe on Sattaday. If you're stahvin we can take the kaa to the stowa for a fudgeikil.
....

Going the other way, the state is correctly pronounced as follows: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media:En-us-Oregon.ogg

Ed
[/quote]

LOL! Ed, you may be from Baaaaaaahston .... and that sentence may have made perfect sense to you .... easily .... intuitively, even .... but I had to read that V-E-R-Y slowly to figure out what the hey! you were saying...

No doubt ... this is going to be .... um .... a learning experience


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> Before we get too carried away guys, bear in mind that Wolfie hails from the land of Lake Mooselookmeguntic. Well, close anyway.
> I'm not sure us North-westerners can top that one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


_VERY_ good, Doug














Now .... can you pronounce it, too?

And don't forget...

Cobbosseecontee Stream
Messalonskee Lake
Nesowadnehunk Lake


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> Before we get too carried away guys, bear in mind that Wolfie hails from the land of Lake Mooselookmeguntic. Well, close anyway.
> I'm not sure us North-westerners can top that one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Careful Doug, you never know where there might a PNW ******* lingering. They could get pretty excited at Moose Look and Gun all in the same sentence.


----------



## PDX_Doug

wolfwood said:


> Before we get too carried away guys, bear in mind that Wolfie hails from the land of Lake Mooselookmeguntic. Well, close anyway.
> I'm not sure us North-westerners can top that one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


_VERY_ good, Doug














Now .... can you pronounce it, too?
[/quote]

That's a good question. But, really, who could honestly say I am pronouncing it incorrectly?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Cobbosseecontee Stream
Messalonskee Lake
Nesowadnehunk Lake

[/quote]

Judi-PLEASE don't use keyboard when you have been drinking...you mess up your words up and put letters together that couldn't possibly belong together.


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Cobbosseecontee Stream
> Messalonskee Lake
> Nesowadnehunk Lake
> 
> 
> 
> Judi-PLEASE don't use keyboard when you have been drinking...*you mess up your words up *and put letters together that couldn't possibly belong together.
Click to expand...

Really?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> Cobbosseecontee Stream
> Messalonskee Lake
> Nesowadnehunk Lake
> 
> 
> 
> Judi-PLEASE don't use keyboard when you have been drinking...*you mess up your words up *and put letters together that couldn't possibly belong together.
Click to expand...

Really?








[/quote]







well, maybe I meant to do that ?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Cobbosseecontee Stream
> Messalonskee Lake
> Nesowadnehunk Lake
> 
> 
> 
> Judi-PLEASE don't use keyboard when you have been drinking...*you mess up your words up *and put letters together that couldn't possibly belong together.
Click to expand...

Really?








[/quote]







well, maybe I meant to do that ?








[/quote]

LOL....sure you did.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Cobbosseecontee Stream
> Messalonskee Lake
> Nesowadnehunk Lake
> 
> 
> 
> Judi-PLEASE don't use keyboard when you have been drinking...*you mess up your words up *and put letters together that couldn't possibly belong together.
Click to expand...

Really?








[/quote]







well, maybe I meant to do that ?








[/quote]

LOL....sure you did.








[/quote]

Silence GOC!


----------



## wolfwood

Go ahead, Jim. You're doing fine!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> Go ahead, Jim. You're doing fine!


Thanks...I'll just sit back and watch the storm brew...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> Go ahead, Jim. You're doing fine!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Go ahead, Jim. You're doing fine!











[/quote]

Love the fighting cat....


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oh yeah... One more special guest to add to the list.
If all goes according to plan, Skippershe will be joining us in Cabin #5









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Here is where we are at to date...










This is starting to look like a rally!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

Yup! It will definitely be a shorter 3am walk to an Outback than to the public restrooms


----------



## PDX_Doug

wolfwood said:


> Yup! It will definitely be a shorter 3am walk to an Outback than to the public restrooms


Wolfie,

How about you take our Outback, and we'll take the cabin?
Jeez! The things you gotta do to keep people happy around here!









Happy Trails,
Doug

Now where was Eric's number again?...


----------



## PDX_Doug

wolfwood said:


> Yup! It will definitely be a shorter 3am walk to an Outback than to the public restrooms


According to Google Earth...

Cabin 6 to Public Restrooms = 302.19'
Cabin 6 to the ultra luxurious facilities of Crismon4 = 68.81'
Cabin 6 to the first actual Outback (PDX_Doug) and it's cramped, stuffy excuse for a bathroom = 204.60'

Um... strike that previous suggestion about swapping cabins and TT's









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Tricia, you can thank me later (and I'm sure you will).


----------



## wolfwood

We feel sooooo much better knowing this


----------



## PDX_Doug

wolfwood said:


> We feel sooooo much better knowing this


Glad to help!









Happy Trails,
Doug

(Really though... we ARE all campers, right?)


----------



## jnk36jnk

Who we have attending as of *Jan 21, 09 *are :

Crismon4 ----- B11
Jjk36jnk ----- B12
PDX Doug ------ B13
Doxie Dog Lover ----- B14
MV 495 ------ B15
Y-Guy ------- B16
Thunder ------- B8
Walkerman ------B6
Larry theOutback ------- B5

And special quests:

_Wolfwood in cabin 6
Skippershe in cabin 5_

Is this going to be rally or what!!

And I'm _soooo glad _that Gordon and Tricia got B-11 and not me.









Dean


----------



## wolfwood

Who's "*Wolfwind*" ??


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> Who's "*Wolfwind*" ??


That would be Wolfwood after a few cheap beers and burritos.


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> Who's "*Wolfwind*" ??


That would be Wolfwood after a few cheap beers and burritos.







[/quote]
She's not staying in _my _cabin









<btw, O_C, I knew I could count on _you_ for the _that_ answer! Thanks for not disappointing ...







>


----------



## rdvholtwood

wolfwood said:


> Who's "*Wolfwind*" ??


That would be Wolfwood after a few cheap beers and burritos.







[/quote]
She's not staying in _my _cabin









<btw, O_C, I knew I could count on _you_ for the _that_ answer! Thanks for not disappointing ...







>

[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> <btw, O_C, I knew I could count on _you_ for the _that_ answer! Thanks for not disappointing ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >


I'm here for ya! I try not to disappoint.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Who's "*Wolfwind*" ??


That would be Wolfwood after a few cheap beers and burritos.








[/quote]

sooooooooo glad we are ways from Cabin 6








Poor Crismons


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> <btw, O_C, I knew I could count on _you_ for the _that_ answer! Thanks for not disappointing ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >


*I'm here for ya! *I try not to disappoint.








[/quote]

And I feel sooooooo much better for it!









btw, I did notice (yes - very astute!!!) that you haven't reserved a site yet _even_ tho' it would only cost you $6 should you need to cancel ....









Just sayin' ....


----------



## Y-Guy

jnk36jnk said:


> And special quests:


Quest? Is that something like using your GPS to find the bathroom at 3:00 AM when you are staying in one of the cabins?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> And special quests:


Quest? Is that something like using your GPS to find the bathroom at 3:00 AM when you are staying in one of the cabins?
[/quote]

I thought it was something to do with drinking too much of Doug's Cool-Aide.


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> And special quests:


Quest? Is that something like using your GPS to find the bathroom at 3:00 AM when you are staying in one of the cabins?
[/quote]
I thought it was something to do with drinking too much of Doug's Cool-Aide.







[/quote]
I'm thinking it's all of the above + getting there & back + making it 3 (or 4) days without sleep !!!!


----------



## BlueWedge

Been waiting for some confirmation of other dates that came out today so I guess we are in.

Reserve America kindly let us select B33. Do you need to call to reserve the other sites that become unavailable online on Oct 1st ?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> Been waiting for some confirmation of other dates that came out today so I guess we are in.
> 
> Reserve America kindly let us select B33. Do you need to call to reserve the other sites that become unavailable online on Oct 1st ?


bout time you showed up around here Mr. BW! I'll email those murder scene pix I told you about


----------



## PDX_Doug

BlueWedge said:


> Been waiting for some confirmation of other dates that came out today so I guess we are in.
> 
> Reserve America kindly let us select B33. Do you need to call to reserve the other sites that become unavailable online on Oct 1st ?


I'm not sure how that works, David. You might want to just periodically check site availability and if something opens up grab it.
Glad to hear you guys are going to be able to make it. The dogs will love the open spaces at Champoeg!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

wolfwood said:


> Who's "*Wolfwind*" ??


_Mea Culpa!! Mea Culpa!!_ I make a simple little spelling mistake, and some one picks up on it an blabs it all over the Internet, I know its Wolfwood, Wolfwood, Wolfwood, see I won't make that mistake again. How about I give you a key to Crismon's 5ver for those late nite emergencies? they are sooo much closer than mine.


----------



## wolfwood

jnk36jnk said:


> Who's "*Wolfwind*" ??


_Mea Culpa!! Mea Culpa!!_ I make a simple little spelling mistake, and some one picks up on it an blabs it all over the Internet, I know its Wolfwood, Wolfwood, Wolfwood, see I won't make that mistake again. How about I give you a key to Crismon's 5ver for those late nite emergencies? they are sooo much closer than mine.[/quote]
I don't know, Jodi. You seem like a nice enough person....and I have heard lots about you (mostly good) but it still seems the best teacher would be _direct_. Tell ya' what....I've discussed this with my co-conspirator







co-camper and we've decided on a compromise. Just send me a key to _YOUR_ camper and if, upon arrival, we determine that you are, in fact, appropriately remorseful, we'll trade that key for the key to the 5ver. Fair enough.


----------



## Crismon4

jnk36jnk said:


> Who's "*Wolfwind*" ??


_Mea Culpa!! Mea Culpa!!_ I make a simple little spelling mistake, and some one picks up on it an blabs it all over the Internet, I know its Wolfwood, Wolfwood, Wolfwood, see I won't make that mistake again. How about I give you a key to Crismon's 5ver for those late nite emergencies? they are sooo much closer than mine.
[/quote]

O.K, O.K., O.K......let me just clear this up, once and for all:







Wolfie, you are always welcome to the Crismon LROW (Living Room On Wheels), *EVEN *at 3:00am. Now having said that, let me just mention that Dean and Jodie's RV is truly a *beautiful *unit (well worth the extra walk







), with the discriminating *Adult *in mind, while the LROW is really geared more toward kids







.....does that help you set your course?







.....and there's an extra Chocolate Martini in it for both of you if you make to Doug's!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Crismon4 said:


> Who's "*Wolfwind*" ??


_Mea Culpa!! Mea Culpa!!_ I make a simple little spelling mistake, and some one picks up on it an blabs it all over the Internet, I know its Wolfwood, Wolfwood, Wolfwood, see I won't make that mistake again. How about I give you a key to Crismon's 5ver for those late nite emergencies? they are sooo much closer than mine.
[/quote]

O.K, O.K., O.K......let me just clear this up, once and for all:







Wolfie, you are always welcome to the Crismon LROW (Living Room On Wheels), *EVEN *at 3:00am. Now having said that, let me just mention that Dean and Jodie's RV is truly a *beautiful *unit (well worth the extra walk







), with the discriminating *Adult *in mind, while the LROW is really geared more toward kids







.....does that help you set your course?







.....and there's an extra Chocolate Martini in it for both of you if you make to Doug's!








[/quote]

I don't know...after we discovered your couch is can move around...you have a lot of options in the LROW's.


----------



## PDX_Doug

If we just save the heavy drinking for Sunrise instead of Sunset... Problem solved!

Judi, you know our trailer is your trailer. Besides, as we promised to provide for your every need, I'm sure we can spring for a bucket or two!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

that LROW is so big you might want to consider installing lighted ropes so J and K can actually find the way to the bathroom. ( hint, turn right and go up the stairs when entering LROW).

However, in JNK's Fiver one could sit and enjoy the fireplace while the other is taking care of business. Decisions, decisions.

In Doug's they could get doggie kisses and talk doggie talk to Cowboy (they want to) and search for the recipe for the secret PDX Koolaid. Shannon makes a killer lemon dessert so perhaps they could grab a snack as well.

I think a conveyor belt is needed that goes from cabins to trailers....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> If we just save the heavy drinking for Sunrise instead of Sunset... Problem solved!
> 
> Judi, you know our trailer is your trailer. Besides, as we promised to provide for your every need, I'm sure we can spring for a bucket or two!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


 Buckets of Koolaid Doug, how generous of you. Then they could reuse the buckets


----------



## wolfwood

Crismon4 said:


> Who's "*Wolfwind*" ??


_Mea Culpa!! Mea Culpa!!_ I make a simple little spelling mistake, and some one picks up on it an blabs it all over the Internet, I know its Wolfwood, Wolfwood, Wolfwood, see I won't make that mistake again. How about I give you a key to Crismon's 5ver for those late nite emergencies? they are sooo much closer than mine.
[/quote]
O.K, O.K., O.K......let me just clear this up, once and for all:







Wolfie, you are always welcome to the Crismon LROW (Living Room On Wheels), *EVEN *at 3:00am. Now having said that, let me just mention that Dean and Jodie's RV is truly a *beautiful *unit (well worth the extra walk







), with the discriminating *Adult *in mind, while the LROW is really geared more toward kids







.....does that help you set your course?







.....and there's an extra Chocolate Martini in it for both of you if you make to Doug's!








[/quote]
Thank you, I truly appreciate this information and am grateful that you did not make reference to *GROWN-UPS* ....but just what have I ever done to you (or to anyone else for that matter) to bring you to the point of referring to us as "discriminating adults"? HHHHMMMMMM?

Chocolate martinis???









As for "Doggie Talk" and Cowboy.... Yes..... He certainly understands "Dog Talk".... it's that jibberish that will come from next door that makes his eyes pop and his ( and my) eardrums scream! Doug, please do add "extra ear plugs" to your list for us. I'm not sure we can explain "a full 4 days supply for 2" to the TSB....


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> As for "Doggie Talk" and Cowboy....


Reminds me of our Spring Rally last year. DW and I were coming back from our morning run, and Cowboy is up on the dinette table just barking away at us. Not sure why I find that soooo funny, but at the time I just couldn't stop laughing at him. Think he was doing his best Clint Eastwood impressonation...."Go Ahead Punk...Make My Day".


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> Reminds me of our Spring Rally last year. DW and I were coming back from our morning run, and Cowboy is up on the dinette table just barking away at us. Not sure why I find that soooo funny, but at the time I just couldn't stop laughing at him. Think he was doing his best Clint Eastwood impressonation...."Go Ahead Punk...Make My Day".


And you wonder how you ended up with a flat tire on your trailer. I think you were antagonizing Cowboy and he got back at you!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Reminds me of our Spring Rally last year. DW and I were coming back from our morning run, and Cowboy is up on the dinette table just barking away at us. Not sure why I find that soooo funny, but at the time I just couldn't stop laughing at him. Think he was doing his best Clint Eastwood impressonation...."Go Ahead Punk...Make My Day".


And you wonder how you ended up with a flat tire on your trailer. I think you were antagonizing Cowboy and he got back at you!
[/quote]

Now I get it...he had time to think about it from the Yakima rally...then he pulled the trigger at Timberlake.

Now I need to train Zul for a payback....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> As for "Doggie Talk" and Cowboy....


Reminds me of our Spring Rally last year. DW and I were coming back from our morning run, and Cowboy is up on the dinette table just barking away at us. Not sure why I find that soooo funny, but at the time I just couldn't stop laughing at him. Think he was doing his best Clint Eastwood impressonation...."Go Ahead Punk...Make My Day".








[/quote]
He does that when they are eating dinner too


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> As for "Doggie Talk" and Cowboy....


Reminds me of our Spring Rally last year. DW and I were coming back from our morning run, and Cowboy is up on the dinette table just barking away at us. Not sure why I find that soooo funny, but at the time I just couldn't stop laughing at him. Think he was doing his best Clint Eastwood impressonation...."Go Ahead Punk...Make My Day".








[/quote]

Did you check to see where Doxie was? She was probably hiding just out of YOUR eyesight, taunting that innocent little beagle with that noise she calls "talking to the ***" (nope, I can't even say it!). Poor guy. He may simply have been crying out for help!! And YOU - you just laughed at him! No wonder he flattened your tire!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> As for "Doggie Talk" and Cowboy....


Reminds me of our Spring Rally last year. DW and I were coming back from our morning run, and Cowboy is up on the dinette table just barking away at us. Not sure why I find that soooo funny, but at the time I just couldn't stop laughing at him. Think he was doing his best Clint Eastwood impressonation...."Go Ahead Punk...Make My Day".








[/quote]

Did you check to see where Doxie was? She was probably hiding just out of YOUR eyesight, taunting that innocent little beagle with that noise she calls "talking to the ***" (nope, I can't even say it!). Poor guy. He may simply have been crying out for help!! And YOU - you just laughed at him! No wonder he flattened your tire!
[/quote]
Doggie Woggie! Go ahead Wolfie, you CAN say it! Seekie Weekie said you can!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

if you wanna see PDX's DS laugh, ask him about Cowboy hiding his bone in the blue dirt...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> if you wanna see PDX's DS laugh, ask him about Cowboy hiding his bone in the blue dirt...


Oh come on....it is 4 wks before I will see him. Tell me know.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> if you wanna see PDX's DS laugh, ask him about Cowboy hiding his bone in the blue dirt...


Oh come on....it is 4 wks before I will see him. Tell me know.








[/quote]

Hrmpphh! because YOU get to go camping and WE don't, you don't deserve to know! So there!


----------



## PDX_Doug

You kind of had to be there... Or at least have video.

Cowboy worked very hard at hiding his bone where no one would find it...









The key to a good hiding job is to make sure you cover it up well...









Um... It also helps if no one is watching!









Shortly after the last picture was taken, realizing his cover was blown, Cowboy 'dug up' his bone and moved to the opposite corner of the bed to re-bury it in a new place no one would know about.

I guess he assumed we wouldn't watch the second time.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Shannon

DS wants to stop all of the making fun of Cowboy.

PDX_Shannon


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Cricket began panting when she saw the pics of her hunka hunka good looking Cowboy.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Now Cricket is really in love


----------



## PDX_Doug

*NOT!*


















Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> *NOT!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


now you know what Cowboy is up to when you are not home







. He just couldn't find a way to tell you that he's a Pink Sunglass Wearing Beagle, part of a very elite K-9 Group.







.
He's actually the President!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> if you wanna see PDX's DS laugh, ask him about Cowboy hiding his bone in the blue dirt...


Oh come on....it is 4 wks before I will see him. Tell me know.








[/quote]

Hrmpphh! because YOU get to go camping and WE don't, you don't deserve to know! So there!








[/quote]

Come on over...just get behind Y-Guy, that motorhome of his will clear any snow off the road and you'll have a clear path.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> if you wanna see PDX's DS laugh, ask him about Cowboy hiding his bone in the blue dirt...


Oh come on....it is 4 wks before I will see him. Tell me know.








[/quote]

Hrmpphh! because YOU get to go camping and WE don't, you don't deserve to know! So there!








[/quote]

Come on over...just get behind Y-Guy, that motorhome of his will clear any snow off the road and you'll have a clear path.
[/quote]

Hmmmmm.....where is it again? which pass do we have to go over??


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hmmmmm.....where is it again? which pass do we have to go over??


Feb 13-16th. Talk to Steve on the best route. See ya there.









http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...=disappointment


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hmmmmm.....where is it again? which pass do we have to go over??


Feb 13-16th. Talk to Steve on the best route. See ya there.









http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...=disappointment
[/quote]

I would love to go , but we have big meeting with attorney in Missoula then, and I am taking sedatives when we go over THAT pass


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hmmmmm.....where is it again? which pass do we have to go over??


Feb 13-16th. Talk to Steve on the best route. See ya there.









http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...=disappointment
[/quote]

I would love to go , but we have big meeting with attorney in Missoula then, and I am taking sedatives when we go over THAT pass








[/quote]

Any chance the attorney meeting has moved to a different date?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hmmmmm.....where is it again? which pass do we have to go over??


Feb 13-16th. Talk to Steve on the best route. See ya there.









http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...=disappointment
[/quote]

I would love to go , but we have big meeting with attorney in Missoula then, and I am taking sedatives when we go over THAT pass








[/quote]

Any chance the attorney meeting has moved to a different date?
[/quote]

After 3 years, I hope not!


----------



## Matthew

Well we finally got our trailer and are making reservations....We got in on this one, I think we got the last spot in the B loop. Site B31...Looking forward to meeting everyone, I've gotten so much info off this site its amazing!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

That's great, Matthew!








It will be fun to meet you and your family.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

does he know the secret Outbacker Hand Sign to get in???

Glad you can join us!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> does he know the secret Outbacker Hand Sign to get in???
> 
> Glad you can join us!


What?









When do I get the secret Oubacker Hand Sign? What does it take?


----------



## jnk36jnk

It must be who you know, obviously we don't know the right people







. I, for one, am looking forward to meeting Mia the boxer. We had a granddog that was a boxer and loved her dearly. j


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> It must be who you know, obviously we don't know the right people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I, for one, am looking forward to meeting Mia the boxer. We had a granddog that was a boxer and loved her dearly. j


We'll just make our own OHS (Outbacker Hand Shake) this weekend and the "others" will have to request membership.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> It must be who you know, obviously we don't know the right people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I, for one, am looking forward to meeting Mia the boxer. We had a granddog that was a boxer and loved her dearly. j


We'll just make our own OHS (Outbacker Hand Shake) this weekend and the "others" will have to request membership.








[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper

*** Day After Thanksgiving Rally ***

Just wanted to make sure everyone knows the deadline for getting a site in our loop for the "Day After Thanksgiving" rally is April 18th.

Please click on the link below to get more information and then SIGN UP!!

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...=25233&st=0


----------



## BlueWedge

Timber is in B25.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Just a note to others who might still be interested. As I understand it, all of B loop is full, but A loop isn't that far away from things so if you are interested then you had best get your reservation in right away. Jodi


----------



## 4H1DinaOB

What a great time we just had at the PNW rally up at Timberlake. Really great to reconnect with people that we met a couple years ago at the Deschutes rally and to meet some new folks as well. 
Got the trailer all unpacked and put away and decided to jump on line and get a spot for the Champoeg gathering in October. 
As we suspected; there are no spots left in B loop, so we ended up getting A10. 
It'll still be fun and if we get there early enough on Friday, maybe we can snag one of those non-reserveable B-loop spots. 
See you in October.

Jonathan


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Matthew said:


> Well we finally got our trailer and are making reservations....We got in on this one, I think we got the last spot in the B loop. Site B31...Looking forward to meeting everyone, I've gotten so much info off this site its amazing!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

4H1DinaOB said:


> What a great time we just had at the PNW rally up at Timberlake. Really great to reconnect with people that we met a couple years ago at the Deschutes rally and to meet some new folks as well.
> Got the trailer all unpacked and put away and decided to jump on line and get a spot for the Champoeg gathering in October.
> As we suspected; there are no spots left in B loop, so we ended up getting A10.
> It'll still be fun and if we get there early enough on Friday, maybe we can snag one of those non-reserveable B-loop spots.
> See you in October.
> 
> Jonathan


----------



## jnk36jnk

The first post in this thread has been modified to show who is attending, if I missed anyone, let me know and I will make the correction.

Dean


----------



## wolfwood

Funny you should post that today.....









I'm afraid <sniff> that Cabin 6 <GULP> has become available <







WAAAAAA







> Reality has seeped in around the edges and I have accepted that, physically, I just can't do that trip in a 3-day turn around...not and enjoy it....I wouldn't even know that I had met any of you on Saturday and then we'd have to travel again on Sunday.

Our reservation has not been cancelled - yet - as Doxie's sister may be able to use it. If not, then the reservation will be available (for awhile anyway) to any one else in this group who can use it. I know your parks fill up fast so if it's not gonna be used by this group, I want to make it available for someone else to enjoy. Not sure when I'll actually cancel, but let me know 'as soon as' if you have family or friends who'd be interested in the cabin.

I'm truly disappointed . We WILL get out there - someday - somehow.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> Funny you should post that today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid <sniff> that Cabin 6 <GULP> has become available <
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAAAAAA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > Reality has seeped in around the edges and I have accepted that, physically, I just can't do that trip in a 3-day turn around...not and enjoy it....I wouldn't even know that I had met any of you on Saturday and then we'd have to travel again on Sunday.
> 
> Our reservation has not been cancelled - yet - as Doxie's sister may be able to use it. If not, then the reservation will be available (for awhile anyway) to any one else in this group who can use it. I know your parks fill up fast so if it's not gonna be used by this group, I want to make it available for someone else to enjoy. Not sure when I'll actually cancel, but let me know 'as soon as' if you have family or friends who'd be interested in the cabin.
> 
> I'm truly disappointed . We WILL get out there - someday - somehow.


...just stay longer that 3 days. Man, do I have to solve all your problems?


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> Funny you should post that today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid <sniff> that Cabin 6 <GULP> has become available <
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAAAAAA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > Reality has seeped in around the edges and I have accepted that, physically, I just can't do that trip in a 3-day turn around...not and enjoy it....I wouldn't even know that I had met any of you on Saturday and then we'd have to travel again on Sunday.
> 
> Our reservation has not been cancelled - yet - as Doxie's sister may be able to use it. If not, then the reservation will be available (for awhile anyway) to any one else in this group who can use it. I know your parks fill up fast so if it's not gonna be used by this group, I want to make it available for someone else to enjoy. Not sure when I'll actually cancel, but let me know 'as soon as' if you have family or friends who'd be interested in the cabin.
> 
> I'm truly disappointed . We WILL get out there - someday - somehow.


...just stay longer that 3 days. Man, do I have to solve all your problems?






















[/quote]
*THAT* would be Kathy's problem ... do I need to hand the laptop over to her? (Think carefully before you answer that ...)


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> [*THAT* would be Kathy's problem ... do I need to hand the laptop over to her? (Think carefully before you answer that ...)


You're a big girl now...you can fly alone.

..hand over the laptop. I'm 3000 miles away.


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> [*THAT* would be Kathy's problem ... do I need to hand the laptop over to her? (Think carefully before you answer that ...)


You're a big girl now...you can fly alone.

*..hand over the laptop. I'm 3000 miles away.*







[/quote]
Nope. Can't do it. You're my friend and I feel a certain obligation to protect you.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

wolfwood said:


> I'm afraid <sniff> that Cabin 6 <GULP> has become available


I'm really, really, disappointed









Especially since we won't be taking our trailer back to NH until 2013.

Ed


----------



## wolfwood

LarryTheOutback said:


> I'm afraid <sniff> that Cabin 6 <GULP> has become available


I'm really, really, disappointed









Especially since we won't be taking our trailer back to NH until 2013.

Ed
[/quote]
Thanks, Ed. Me too.

So - now you guys just need to set the date for a *2011* Rally so we can put it on our calendar and DRIVE to the PNW!!!! (Our big trip for 2010 is already booked)


----------



## LarryTheOutback

wolfwood said:


> So - now you guys just need to set the date for a *2011* Rally so we can put it on our calendar and DRIVE to the PNW!!!! (Our big trip for 2010 is already booked)


You set the date for your trip and we will build a rally around you.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper

LarryTheOutback said:


> You set the date for your trip and we will build a rally around you.


Looks like we have a volunteer for Rally Master for 2011. Thanks Ed.


----------



## PDX_Doug

It's about time to start planning another major Western Regional Rally anyway. To do that right takes at least a year.
I think I've an idea formulating in me 'ead...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> It's about time to start planning another major Western Regional Rally anyway. To do that right takes at least a year.
> I think I've an idea formulating in me 'ead...


...do tell.


----------



## wolfwood

Well, since you've now got Ed the WagonMaster







and, apparently, Doug the Activities Director







... I vote for the last weekend of July (the last week of July/1st week of August is the only time Kath can be away from the Univ for 2 consecutive weeks








) ... but we're not camping in 105*!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> Well, since you've now got Ed the WagonMaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, apparently, Doug the Activities Director
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I vote for the last weekend of July (the last week of July/1st week of August is the only time Kath can be away from the Univ for 2 consecutive weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ... but we're not camping in 105*!!!!


We talking summer 2010 or 2011?


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> Well, since you've now got Ed the WagonMaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, apparently, Doug the Activities Director
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I vote for the last weekend of July (the last week of July/1st week of August is the only time Kath can be away from the Univ for 2 consecutive weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ... but we're not camping in 105*!!!!


We talking summer 2010 or 2011?
[/quote]
2011 .... for us to come, anyway


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> Well, since you've now got Ed the WagonMaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, apparently, Doug the Activities Director
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I vote for the last weekend of July (the last week of July/1st week of August is the only time Kath can be away from the Univ for 2 consecutive weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ... but we're not camping in 105*!!!!


We talking summer 2010 or 2011?
[/quote]
2011 .... for us to come, anyway
[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> Well, since you've now got Ed the WagonMaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, apparently, Doug the Activities Director
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I vote for the last weekend of July (the last week of July/1st week of August is the only time Kath can be away from the Univ for 2 consecutive weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ... but we're not camping in 105*!!!!


We talking summer 2010 or 2011?
[/quote]
2011 .... for us to come, anyway
[/quote]

Man...that is soooooooooooooo far away.


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> Well, since you've now got Ed the WagonMaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, apparently, Doug the Activities Director
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I vote for the last weekend of July (the last week of July/1st week of August is the only time Kath can be away from the Univ for 2 consecutive weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ... but we're not camping in 105*!!!!


We talking summer 2010 or 2011?
[/quote]
2011 .... for us to come, anyway
[/quote]

Man...that is soooooooooooooo far away.








[/quote]
I know. Just sayin' .....


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> I know. Just sayin' .....


Then get on the plane to Oregon in October 2009 and stay for week.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> I know. Just sayin' .....


Then get on the plane to Oregon in October 2009 and stay for week.
[/quote]

Yeah! what he said!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I know. Just sayin' .....


Then get on the plane to Oregon in October 2009 and stay for week.
[/quote]

Yeah! what he said!
[/quote]

That is why my employer sends me all over the world...I'm a problem solver. I look at it from ever angle and make an educated and fair decision.


----------



## greenfamily

Oregon_Camper said:


> I know. Just sayin' .....


Then get on the plane to Oregon in October 2009 and stay for week.
[/quote]

Yeah! what he said!
[/quote]

That is why my employer sends me all over the world...I'm a problem solver. I look at it from ever angle and make an educated and fair decision.








[/quote]

Jim we will be there also at site # B-17 Thanks


----------



## meritage98

any spots left for a local rookie?


----------



## BlueWedge

meritage98 said:


> any spots left for a local rookie?


Doesn't look like any are available in the B loop but there are some reservable sites left in the A loop.

The link below will take you to the online reservations site for Champoeg. 
Champoeg online reservations


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

2009 PNW Fall Casual But Determined Get Together is at Champoeg State Park in the Willamette Valley. It is the weekend of October 9th thru the 11th, 2009.Everyone will all have to be responsible for making their own reservations. We will be in the 'B' loop, especially B11 thru B16 which are in a circle with a grassy area in the middle. They come with water and electric. There are eight full hook up sites but they are not as amenable to a group gathering as these are.

This was put together by Dean and Jodi (jnk36jnk) a few moths ago! Thanks Dean and Jodi

Hope you can join us! So far we have these Campers:

Crismon4 ----- B11
jk36jnk ----- B12
PDX Doug ------ B13
Doxie Dog Lover ----- B14
MV 495 ------ B15
Y-Guy ------- B16
Thunder ------- B8
Walkerman ------B6
Larry theOutback ------- B5
Timber---------B-25
Mattew---------B-31
4h1DinaOB----A-10
Blue Wedge ----- B33


----------



## Crismon4

Thanks for getting the list Tawnya......can we call it a "*Casual, But Determined Get-Together*" ?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Aghghghghh

Still nothing open in B loop....


----------



## jnk36jnk

So Jim, just get a site in A loop and walk over. It doesn't matter where you are as long as you are there!!! j PS. I will even drive over and pick you up and drive you back to the B loop gathering area!


----------



## OregonCampin

Hey Jim - we could both book in Loop A and have our own "mini" rally in another loop with Corona and Apple Pie (ie: the drink, not the food)


----------



## Oregon_Camper

OK...I'm in!!

Booked site A12, but being the nice guy that he is, 4h1DinaOB is going to swap site with me so my big 33' will fit. He will take A12 (that I just booked) and I be in site A10 (that he booked LONG ago)

What a great guy he is eh?


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Awsome news. The low-A's are not that far from the B-loop. You just take the path through the amphitheater and you are THERE.

Ed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

ATTENTION DOUG OR MODS! could you cancel this thread since we got our rally section back and it's doubling up on it? Jnk36jnk can then make the changes accordingly!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> OK...I'm in!!
> 
> Booked site A12, but being the nice guy that he is, 4h1DinaOB is going to swap site with me so my big 33' will fit. He will take A12 (that I just booked) and I be in site A10 (that he booked LONG ago)
> 
> What a great guy he is eh?


Jim, glad you can make it! yippee!


----------



## OregonCampin

OK - we are in! Site A 08.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> ATTENTION DOUG OR MODS! could you cancel this thread since we got our rally section back and it's doubling up on it? Jnk36jnk can then make the changes accordingly!


Merged


----------



## Oregon_Camper

tdvffjohn said:


> ATTENTION DOUG OR MODS! could you cancel this thread since we got our rally section back and it's doubling up on it? Jnk36jnk can then make the changes accordingly!


Merged
[/quote]

You the man John!








...what site did you book for this Rally?


----------



## Y-Guy

Woah woah woah hang on we're merging?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Woah woah woah hang on we're merging?


Not with the Motorcycle/Quad Rally...that has it's own thread.








http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;#entry349379


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> Woah woah woah hang on we're merging?


when the forum was going down







we lost our Rally Section. So I put the info under Casual section. Then the Forum Was Saved and Rally info returned and therefore no need for the same info under Casual Get Together.Confused?


----------



## thefulminator

Just reserved A16. The wife, two sons and I will be there. We will all be wearing ORANGE.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

thefulminator said:


> Just reserved A16. The wife, two sons and I will be there. We will all be wearing ORANGE.


You better!! We are playing Stanford (in Corvallis) on Saturday the 10th....GO BEAVS


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

thefulminator said:


> Just reserved A16. The wife, two sons and I will be there. We will all be wearing ORANGE.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We're going strong over in the "A" loop....


----------



## jnk36jnk

I am soooo happy to see the new attendees. Maybe we should set up some sort of shuttle back and forth. Or maybe we could just walk back and forth and work off the extra pounds brought on by non stop eating!! J


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Jodi,

When you get a chance, can you update the #1 post with all the added folks?


----------



## jnk36jnk

Well, that is Dean's job. I will remind him. j


----------



## jnk36jnk

So, I finally got around to updating the list of attendee's (the 1st post in this thread) and came up with 18 families coming. Now Oregon Camper can stop harassing my wife and she can stop bugging me about it.


----------



## Y-Guy

jnk36jnk said:


> So, I finally got around to updating the list of attendee's (the 1st post in this thread) and came up with 18 families coming. Now Oregon Camper can stop harassing my wife and she can stop bugging me about it.


Dean you know she'll just find something else though


----------



## Y-Guy

Question for the group. As some of the various rallies they do vehicle weighing, basically single scale under each tire of the trailer/tow rig. This lets you adjust air pressure based on actual weight ratings for your tires. I may have access to a scale like this, is there any interest in doing this during the weekend? I know its usually a motorhome issue but still not a bad idea for truck/trailers too.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Question for the group. As some of the various rallies they do vehicle weighing, basically single scale under each tire of the trailer/tow rig. This lets you adjust air pressure based on actual weight ratings for your tires. I may have access to a scale like this, is there any interest in doing this during the weekend? I know its usually a motorhome issue but still not a bad idea for truck/trailers too.


I'd be interested...


----------



## jnk36jnk

Y-Guy said:


> So, I finally got around to updating the list of attendee's (the 1st post in this thread) and came up with 18 families coming. Now Oregon Camper can stop harassing my wife and she can stop bugging me about it.


Dean you know she'll just find something else though








[/quote]








Isn't that my job???


----------



## jnk36jnk

Y-Guy said:


> Question for the group. As some of the various rallies they do vehicle weighing, basically single scale under each tire of the trailer/tow rig. This lets you adjust air pressure based on actual weight ratings for your tires. I may have access to a scale like this, is there any interest in doing this during the weekend? I know its usually a motorhome issue but still not a bad idea for truck/trailers too.


There is an unmanned truck scale between I-5 and the park I have used in the past, just pull in slowly, weigh the truck, then each axle of the trailer, then both axles.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> Question for the group. As some of the various rallies they do vehicle weighing, basically single scale under each tire of the trailer/tow rig. This lets you adjust air pressure based on actual weight ratings for your tires. I may have access to a scale like this, is there any interest in doing this during the weekend? I know its usually a motorhome issue but still not a bad idea for truck/trailers too.


There is an unmanned truck scale between I-5 and the park I have used in the past, just pull in slowly, weigh the truck, then each axle of the trailer, then both axles.
[/quote]

I think I see a game starting here....

Get everyone to weigh their entire setup (trailer/truck or MH for Steve) and then at the pot luck everyone tried to guess who's weight belong to who.

Winner gets an Outbacker.com gift.

...ugh, Doug, got any spare hats laying around?


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> Question for the group. As some of the various rallies they do vehicle weighing, basically single scale under each tire of the trailer/tow rig. This lets you adjust air pressure based on actual weight ratings for your tires. I may have access to a scale like this, is there any interest in doing this during the weekend? I know its usually a motorhome issue but still not a bad idea for truck/trailers too.


There is an unmanned truck scale between I-5 and the park I have used in the past, just pull in slowly, weigh the truck, then each axle of the trailer, then both axles.
[/quote]

I think I see a game starting here....

Get everyone to weigh their entire setup (trailer/truck or MH for Steve) and then at the pot luck everyone tried to guess who's weight belong to who.

Winner gets an Outbacker.com gift.

...ugh, Doug, got any spare hats laying around?
[/quote]

Love it!!!!!


----------



## OregonCampin

Oregon_Camper said:


> I think I see a game starting here....
> 
> Get everyone to weigh their entire setup (trailer/truck or MH for Steve) and then at the pot luck everyone tried to guess who's weight belong to who.


Hummmmm.... sounds like fun! Do I have to weigh if I already know the weights? We weigh our combo about every third trip - there are a couple weigh stations really close to us that are not used much any more... go on a Sunday and there is no one around....


----------



## The Stephensons

Count us in! We've made our reservation for site A-14. Me (Cindy), my husband Mike, and our two children Mikayla (5 1/2) and Noah (5). Never been to a rally before - what should we expect? Other than meeting a great group of fellow Outbackers, obviously!

Can't wait....
Cindy Stephenson


----------



## jnk36jnk

Great, glad to have you on board. As we get closer we will start talking about our Saturday night potluck. I thought we might try an International Theme because I want to bring Greek Salad (Horiatiki) and some other Greek delacacies (sp?!?). Anyway, we are happy to welcome you. Rallies are always fun. j


----------



## thefulminator

Cindy, we will be your neighbors in A16. I'm sure our boys ages 6 and 10 will have a good time with your kids.


----------



## The Stephensons

Yes, my kids are looking forward to meeting other kids! DD (5 1/2) is a tomboy and prefers cars & transformers instead of dolls and my DS (5) is ALL BOY, is very social, and seems to get along with kids of all ages. Are you bringing their bikes?



thefulminator said:


> Cindy, we will be your neighbors in A16. I'm sure our boys ages 6 and 10 will have a good time with your kids.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

The Stephensons said:


> Are you bringing their bikes?


Good bicycling within the park, mostly on separate bike paths. Really fun is the ride from the campground to the Butteville store (Ice Cream!).

Check out the park map at http://www.oregonstateparks.org/images/pdf/champoeg_map.pdf

Ed


----------



## The Stephensons

Matthew said:


> Well we finally got our trailer and are making reservations....We got in on this one, I think we got the last spot in the B loop. Site B31...Looking forward to meeting everyone, I've gotten so much info off this site its amazing!!!


Matthew - saw that your Jenna is 5 years old - my daughter (5 1/2) was asking if there will be any girls her age at the rally. We're in the A loop but will definitely try to get our girls together, if that's okay!


----------



## Y-Guy

jnk36jnk said:


> I thought we might try an International Theme...


Where does Shrimp Scampi fall into that mix?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> I thought we might try an International Theme...


Where does Shrimp Scampi fall into that mix?








[/quote]

It falls right into my belly.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

The Stephensons said:


> Well we finally got our trailer and are making reservations....We got in on this one, I think we got the last spot in the B loop. Site B31...Looking forward to meeting everyone, I've gotten so much info off this site its amazing!!!


Matthew - saw that your Jenna is 5 years old - my daughter (5 1/2) was asking if there will be any girls her age at the rally. We're in the A loop but will definitely try to get our girls together, if that's okay!
[/quote]

If we bring our grandaughter, she will be 5½


----------



## The Stephensons

Perfect! She's a bit of a tomboy and has a brother only 6 months younger, but lately has been asking for playdates with girls!

[/quote]

If we bring our grandaughter, she will be 5½








[/quote]


----------



## Crismon4

....just realized that the boys are out of school on Friday October 9, so we may drive over Thursday night since it's so close.....anyone else going early?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> ....just realized that the boys are out of school on Friday October 9, so we may drive over Thursday night since it's so close.....anyone else going early?


We are arriving the 7th


----------



## Crismon4

Nice!!! I'm guessing that we may get there around 5:ish.....time for Cricket, Penny, and Gunnar to play while we chat


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> Nice!!! I'm guessing that we may get there around 5:ish.....time for Cricket, Penny, and Gunnar to play while we chat


Oh yeah! Congrats on the new dog! he is soooooooooooooo cute








Cricket will say grrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## The Stephensons

Hey all y'all who will be attending this PNW Rally - just found out DH is going to be out of town that week on business - won't get in until Fri night. By the time I pick him up from the airport, head back home to get the camper, then drive 3 hours, it will be really, really late Friday night. He suggested we cancel and not plan on camping that weekend.

But I was soooo looking forward to meeting other PNW Outbackers!

Soooo....I got to thinking .... maybe instead of flying in/out of SEA he could fly out of SEA and back to PDX instead. I could ask DH to get the camper hooked up BEFORE he leaves (I can use the other car the week he's gone). And then the kids and I could head down earlier that week (like Wed or Thurs). Then we could pick up DH from PDX on Friday and he join us for the rest of the weekend camping.

HOWEVER ... although I'm able to drive and tow the vehicle just fine, I do NOT know how to back it in, level it, etc. Do you think one of you fellow rally outbackers who will be there Wed or Thurs would be willing to help me do that? Or is not even appropriate for me to ask?







Thought I'd post and ask before broaching the subject with DH.

Thanks in advance....

Cindy


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I won't be there until Friday, but it is only about 20 minutes away and if there isn't anyone else there on the day you arrive, just give me a call and I'll come park it for you.

...I'm sure any nice person in the campground would do the same.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> I won't be there until Friday, but it is only about 20 minutes away and if there isn't anyone else there on the day you arrive, just give me a call and I'll come park it for you.
> 
> ...I'm sure any nice person in the campground would do the same.


Yay! they DO get to come and join us! OC, YOU are THE man!







You and every guy we have there can get her all set up and ready to have fun!Woo Hoo!


----------



## jnk36jnk

We are also about thirty minutes away and plan on being there before lunch on Friday. All you have to do is let Dean know when you are slated to arrive and he will be happy to come and get it parked. Between him and Jim you will be set to go. j


----------



## The Stephensons

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you! I will now see if DH can arrange his flights accordingly!!!


----------



## meritage98

Hey y'all:

Just did a drive by this weekend to see if we could fit out long 28rsds in any of the A sites and it's not looking so good. Only sites I can see available are

A13
A17
A19
A21
A25
A5
A7

And none look viable. Anyone know if some of the other sites will free up? or if there is one we can fit in after the queen slide is out (at 35')? Still like to go, but never got around to making reservations until now.

Thx...


----------



## BlueWedge

Did you look at A5 A7 - and how close is the extra parking from those spots ? You can always park the tv in the overflow. We usually can have 10-15ft hanging out the back of the pad with the bed out if there isn't a tree.

Are there any spots that are not reservable ? Maybe reserve a site and see if you can juggle when you get there. Not sure how flexiable they are.


----------



## The Stephensons

A3 shows available and 44 feet.


----------



## The Stephensons

The Stephensons said:


> A3 shows available and 44 feet. But according to the resv site, A19 is 42' and A17 is 41'; I'd offer you our site but it shows 40'. These SHOULD accomodate your trailer (sometimes we have to park our tow vehicle sideways in the front - maybe that will work?).


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> Did you look at A5 A7 - and how close is the extra parking from those spots ? You can always park the tv in the overflow. We usually can have 10-15ft hanging out the back of the pad with the bed out if there isn't a tree.
> 
> Are there any spots that are not reservable ? Maybe reserve a site and see if you can juggle when you get there. Not sure how flexiable they are.


Overflow parking would be a great idea! We can sick all of our dogs on anyone who dares to go near an Outbacker TV. Sic em Cricket!









I'd sick Penny on em too but yesterday when a lab came into our yard, she charged that dog at full speed, was gonna kill it for sure, barking and growling. But, when she actually reached the nice calm lab she put on the brakes , turned and high tailed it for the front door, all the while barking. Thanks Penny, but we won't be needing your guard dog abilities.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Did you look at A5 A7 - and how close is the extra parking from those spots ? You can always park the tv in the overflow. We usually can have 10-15ft hanging out the back of the pad with the bed out if there isn't a tree.
> 
> Are there any spots that are not reservable ? Maybe reserve a site and see if you can juggle when you get there. Not sure how flexiable they are.


Overflow parking would be a great idea! We can sick all of our dogs on anyone who dares to go near an Outbacker TV. Sic em Cricket!









I'd sick Penny on em too but yesterday when a lab came into our yard, she charged that dog at full speed, was gonna kill it for sure, barking and growling. But, when she actually reached the nice calm lab she put on the brakes , turned and high tailed it for the front door, all the while barking. Thanks Penny, but we won't be needing your guard dog abilities.
[/quote]

Was the lab as calm as Zul?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Did you look at A5 A7 - and how close is the extra parking from those spots ? You can always park the tv in the overflow. We usually can have 10-15ft hanging out the back of the pad with the bed out if there isn't a tree.
> 
> Are there any spots that are not reservable ? Maybe reserve a site and see if you can juggle when you get there. Not sure how flexiable they are.


Overflow parking would be a great idea! We can sick all of our dogs on anyone who dares to go near an Outbacker TV. Sic em Cricket!









I'd sick Penny on em too but yesterday when a lab came into our yard, she charged that dog at full speed, was gonna kill it for sure, barking and growling. But, when she actually reached the nice calm lab she put on the brakes , turned and high tailed it for the front door, all the while barking. Thanks Penny, but we won't be needing your guard dog abilities.
[/quote]

Was the lab as calm as Zul?
[/quote]
yeah, the lab just stood there looking at Penny like " what the are YOU suppose to be?".She is finding it hard to be convincing when she stands on 3" legs







.However, if there is a fence between her and another dog, she fights like heck. Idiot.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Anybody looking for one of those coveted "B Loop" sites? PM me if interested.

Site B5
# of People: (min: 1, max: 8)
Max. # of Vehicle: 3
Max. Vehicle Length: 66
Driveway Length: 66
Driveway Surface: Paved
Driveway Entry: Back-In
Shade: N​No, we haven't dropped of the face of the earth (though we have not been camping this summer). Yes, we will try for another rally next year.






















Think Kaua'i in October (though I guess I can't update our signature map unless we take the Outback)

Ed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LarryTheOutback said:


> Anybody looking for one of those coveted "B Loop" sites? PM me if interested.
> 
> Site B5
> # of People: (min: 1, max: 8)
> Max. # of Vehicle: 3
> Max. Vehicle Length: 66
> Driveway Length: 66
> Driveway Surface: Paved
> Driveway Entry: Back-In
> Shade: N​No, we haven't dropped of the face of the earth (though we have not been camping this summer). Yes, we will try for another rally next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think Kaua'i in October (though I guess I can't update our signature map unless we take the Outback)
> 
> Ed


see my pm


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Anybody looking for one of those coveted "B Loop" sites? PM me if interested.
> 
> Site B5
> # of People: (min: 1, max: 8)
> Max. # of Vehicle: 3
> Max. Vehicle Length: 66
> Driveway Length: 66
> Driveway Surface: Paved
> Driveway Entry: Back-In
> Shade: N​No, we haven't dropped of the face of the earth (though we have not been camping this summer). Yes, we will try for another rally next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think Kaua'i in October (though I guess I can't update our signature map unless we take the Outback)
> 
> Ed


see my pm








[/quote]
the ones I thought who might want it, don't so it's up for grabs


----------



## OregonCampin

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Overflow parking would be a great idea! We can sick all of our dogs on anyone who dares to go near an Outbacker TV. Sic em Cricket!


A great way to keep people away is to tie 140# Mastiff to the bumper.... and she will be with us!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

if there is anyone with a full hook up site who would like to trade for water and elec site, Space B14, I'd be interested! My daughter and grandaughter are joining us and it would be much easier if ya know what I mean!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

OregonCampin said:


> Overflow parking would be a great idea! We can sick all of our dogs on anyone who dares to go near an Outbacker TV. Sic em Cricket!


A great way to keep people away is to tie 140# Mastiff to the bumper.... and she will be with us!

[/quote]

I can't wait to meet her!







Tell her to not be too afraid of Cricket







.Cricket has no fear and will try to take her


----------



## The Stephensons

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> My daughter and grandaughter are joining us and it would be much easier if ya know what I mean!


My 5 1/2 (almost 6) year old daughter Mikayla will be so excited that your granddaughter will be there! Yahoo!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> if there is anyone with a full hook up site who would like to trade for water and elec site, Space B14, I'd be interested! My daughter and grandaughter are joining us and it would be much easier if ya know what I mean!


No way you're going to fill the Black tank in 3 days....and we can tap off the Grey tank via a long hose.


----------



## The Stephensons

I've sent you a PM....
Cindy



LarryTheOutback said:


> Anybody looking for one of those coveted "B Loop" sites? PM me if interested.
> 
> Site B5
> # of People: (min: 1, max: 8)
> Max. # of Vehicle: 3
> Max. Vehicle Length: 66
> Driveway Length: 66
> Driveway Surface: Paved
> Driveway Entry: Back-In
> Shade: N​No, we haven't dropped of the face of the earth (though we have not been camping this summer). Yes, we will try for another rally next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think Kaua'i in October (though I guess I can't update our signature map unless we take the Outback)
> 
> Ed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

The Stephensons said:


> Anybody looking for one of those coveted "B Loop" sites? PM me if interested.
> 
> Site B5
> # of People: (min: 1, max: 8)
> Max. # of Vehicle: 3
> Max. Vehicle Length: 66
> Driveway Length: 66
> Driveway Surface: Paved
> Driveway Entry: Back-In
> Shade: N​No, we haven't dropped of the face of the earth (though we have not been camping this summer). Yes, we will try for another rally next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think Kaua'i in October (though I guess I can't update our signature map unless we take the Outback)
> 
> Ed


[/quote]
so are the Stephensons moving to b loop?


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> No way you're going to fill the Black tank in 3 days....and we can tap off the Grey tank via a long hose.


Have you actually MET Rick & Tawnya?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> No way you're going to fill the Black tank in 3 days....and we can tap off the Grey tank via a long hose.


Have you actually MET Rick & Tawnya?
[/quote]

Well....No. They are always inside their trailer using the restroom.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> No way you're going to fill the Black tank in 3 days....and we can tap off the Grey tank via a long hose.


Have you actually MET Rick & Tawnya?
[/quote]

Well....No. They are always inside their trailer using the restroom.








[/quote]
and now I have coffee on the keyboard! thanks alot!


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> No way you're going to fill the Black tank in 3 days....and we can tap off the Grey tank via a long hose.


Have you actually MET Rick & Tawnya?
[/quote]

Well....No. They are always inside their trailer using the restroom.








[/quote]
and now I have coffee on the keyboard! thanks alot!








[/quote]

Ok - well, that's a start at saving the Black Tank ...


----------



## PDX_Doug

I understand Jim has about 200 gallons of black tank in that fancy new Outback of his. I'm sure being a fellow Outbacker he would be more than willing and gracious about sharing...
















Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> I understand Jim has about 200 gallons of black tank in that fancy new Outback of his. I'm sure being a fellow Outbacker he would be more than willing and gracious about sharing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


For you Doug, I will share *ALL* of the contents from the Black Tank...just bring a bucket and take as much as you like.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> I understand Jim has about 200 gallons of black tank in that fancy new Outback of his. I'm sure being a fellow Outbacker he would be more than willing and gracious about sharing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


For you Doug, I will share *ALL* of the contents from the Black Tank...just bring a bucket and take as much as you like.








[/quote]

Ahh yes. The black tank bucket. Brings back memories, doesn't it...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> if there is anyone with a full hook up site who would like to trade for water and elec site, Space B14, I'd be interested! My daughter and grandaughter are joining us and it would be much easier if ya know what I mean!


The restrooms in the B loop are pretty nice according to DW.


----------



## The Stephensons

Nope ... someone beat us to the punch and will be in B-5; looks like we're staying put in A-14.

Still looking forward to meeting everyone and thanks in advance to those of you who volunteered to help me that Thursday to back in the trailer, get it level, etc (since DH won't be joining me until late Fri night).

Cindy

[/quote]
so are the Stephensons moving to b loop?








[/quote]


----------



## mv945

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> if there is anyone with a full hook up site who would like to trade for water and elec site, Space B14, I'd be interested! My daughter and grandaughter are joining us and it would be much easier if ya know what I mean!


Aww, we're not THAT bad as neighbors, are we?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

mv945 said:


> if there is anyone with a full hook up site who would like to trade for water and elec site, Space B14, I'd be interested! My daughter and grandaughter are joining us and it would be much easier if ya know what I mean!


Aww, we're not THAT bad as neighbors, are we?








[/quote]

haha! you and Bella next to us is what is hard about contemplating moving! (shhh, don't tell the others you are my favorites!







) As soon as we tell Taylin she will be seeing Bella, it's all we will hear 24-7:
"when do I get to see my friend Bella?" over, and over, and over.

This time, there is another little girl for them, the Stephenson's ! 3 girls will be great fun! or fights?


----------



## LarryTheOutback

It turned out that competition for space B5 turned into a horse race, with Oregon Camper coming in ahead by just a nose (about 10 minutes) in front of The Stephensons. Sorry Cindy (see PM I sent to you in mid-day). We hope to meet you at the next rally.

Aloha!

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I'm excited to be moving on up to the "B" loop.









Ed tells me I have the best site in the campground and that I only get it this year...he will be taking it back for next years rally.

Jodi...can you update the main page??


----------



## jnk36jnk

Since we are getting fairly close to this gathering I have been thinking about the potluck theme. I have decided we will have a theme-less potluck. That means everyone just brings either a main dish and a salad, or a main dish and a desert, of whatever they want to bring. We will count it as truly 'pot luck'. I would suggest that you prepare enough to feed your own family plus two more. That should give us enough for everyone. I will be bringing pork kebabs and Greek salad. j


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> Since we are getting fairly close to this gathering I have been thinking about the potluck theme. I have decided we will have a theme-less potluck. That means everyone just brings either a main dish and a salad, or a main dish and a desert, of whatever they want to bring. We will count it as truly 'pot luck'. I would suggest that you prepare enough to feed your own family plus two more. That should give us enough for everyone. I will be bringing pork kebabs and Greek salad. j


Dibs on the Greek Salad!
Dean, please please please make your Salsa?
Gordon Crismon- about those Enchiladas-I will pay you for a repeat! Haha! Wow, those were to die for!


----------



## jnk36jnk

As posting are made of what foods are being brought to the pot luck, I will add them to the first post of this thread.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Pigs in a Blanket and Applesauce


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Pigs in a Blanket and Applesauce


Ohhhhhh - the visual


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> Pigs in a Blanket and Applesauce


Ohhhhhh - the visual








[/quote]

hey, I am bringing lots of *young* good looking cops with nice warm blankies, what were YOU thinking?


----------



## mv945

You should make them mummy pigs....close enough to Halloween, right?









[Edit: hotlink to pic removed as it appears it is not working.]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

mv945 said:


> You should make them mummy pigs....close enough to Halloween, right?


good idea! BTW- I will be bringing Halloween goody bags for the kiddos like I did the last time we had Fall Rally in October


----------



## The Stephensons

I'll bring 7-Layer Dip with Chips (my hubby's favorite pot-luck dish) and some brownies.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Only _26 days_ to the fall rally at Champoeg, another opportunity to renew old acquittance's, met new friends and to enjoy some of the best cooking in the northwest.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

and to enjoy some of the best cooking in the northwest.
[/quote]

isn't that the truth? with YOU and Mr.Crismon cooking, who needs more?


----------



## OregonCampin

Ok - since it is FALL, I am going to bring my favorite Crock Pot dish... Corn Chowder! I will also bring some ham to go with.

See you all in a few weeks...

OH MY GOSH!!!! Some times I SWEAR my roots are not brown. My October schedule is ALL MESSED UP!

Here it is:

Oct 2 & 3: Oregon vs Washington Game
Oct 9 & 10: Trip to San Diego
Oct 16 & 17: Champoeg
Oct 23 & 24: Annual Brook Halloween Party
Oct 30 & 31: Starvation Ridge 25 hour Race

Anyone notice a problem here???

My Crackberry has failed me, or it is what my husband calls a Picnic (Problem in Chair, Not in Computer)...WILL WE EVER GET TO ATTEND A RALLY??? ANYONE WANT TO GO TO CHAMPOEG THE FOLLOWING WEEKEND???

On that note, I have a site booked Oct 9 & 10 if anyone is interested. It is not in the coveted B loop.

UGH!


----------



## BlueWedge

A bit early for deer season in WA so we will bring smoked brisket instead.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

OregonCampin said:


> Ok - since it is FALL, I am going to bring my favorite Crock Pot dish... Corn Chowder! I will also bring some ham to go with.
> 
> See you all in a few weeks...
> 
> OH MY GOSH!!!! Some times I SWEAR my roots are not brown. My October schedule is ALL MESSED UP!
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> Oct 2 & 3: Oregon vs Washington Game
> Oct 9 & 10: Trip to San Diego
> Oct 16 & 17: Champoeg
> Oct 23 & 24: Annual Brook Halloween Party
> Oct 30 & 31: Starvation Ridge 25 hour Race
> 
> Anyone notice a problem here???
> 
> My Crackberry has failed me, or it is what my husband calls a Picnic (Problem in Chair, Not in Computer)...WILL WE EVER GET TO ATTEND A RALLY??? ANYONE WANT TO GO TO CHAMPOEG THE FOLLOWING WEEKEND???
> 
> On that note, I have a site booked Oct 9 & 10 if anyone is interested. It is not in the coveted B loop.
> 
> UGH!


Looks to me like you need to cancel the trip to San Diego....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ok - since it is FALL, I am going to bring my favorite Crock Pot dish... Corn Chowder! I will also bring some ham to go with.
> 
> See you all in a few weeks...
> 
> OH MY GOSH!!!! Some times I SWEAR my roots are not brown. My October schedule is ALL MESSED UP!
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> Oct 2 & 3: Oregon vs Washington Game
> Oct 9 & 10: Trip to San Diego
> Oct 16 & 17: Champoeg
> Oct 23 & 24: Annual Brook Halloween Party
> Oct 30 & 31: Starvation Ridge 25 hour Race
> 
> Anyone notice a problem here???
> 
> My Crackberry has failed me, or it is what my husband calls a Picnic (Problem in Chair, Not in Computer)...WILL WE EVER GET TO ATTEND A RALLY??? ANYONE WANT TO GO TO CHAMPOEG THE FOLLOWING WEEKEND???
> 
> On that note, I have a site booked Oct 9 & 10 if anyone is interested. It is not in the coveted B loop.
> 
> UGH!


Looks to me like you need to cancel the trip to San Diego....
[/quote]
yeah!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Big Bummer, not that I ever made a mistake with my calender, the last one, I had a meeting with a consutant from Beaverton, about the time I pulled into the parking lot of his building, my admin assitant called to tell me the consultant was waiting for me, in our conference room.









It's not to late to make reservation's for the post thanksgiving rally at Cannon Beach!!

Dean


----------



## BlueWedge

I was looking around and found this birdseye view of the B loop.

B loop birdseye view


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> I was looking around and found this birdseye view of the B loop.
> 
> B loop birdseye view


Google Maps is nice, but Bing (Birdseye) sometimes has much better shots.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

It's not to late to make reservation's for the post thanksgiving rally at Cannon Beach!!

Dean
[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> I was looking around and found this birdseye view of the B loop.
> 
> B loop birdseye view


very cool! thanks David!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> Big Bummer, not that I ever made a mistake with my calender, the last one, I had a meeting with a consutant from Beaverton, about the time I pulled into the parking lot of his building, my admin assitant called to tell me the consultant was waiting for me, in our conference room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not to late to make reservation's for the post thanksgiving rally at Cannon Beach!!
> 
> Dean


Just in case you need a link to the Thanksgiving Rally....

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=25233


----------



## BlueWedge

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I was looking around and found this birdseye view of the B loop.
> 
> B loop birdseye view


very cool! thanks David!
[/quote]

It gives a much better perspective of the loop than the maps.


----------



## OregonCampin

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just in case you need a link to the Thanksgiving Rally....
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=25233


Well, unfortunately we are already camping over Thanksgiving! It's an annual tradition - Camping & Riding the dunes down at Driftwood outside of Florence. Smoked prime rib....I rest my case.

Just the DH is going to San Diego - he has a follow up appointment for his eye. Anyone willing to allow an fellow Outbacker throw up a tent in their site??? Champoeg is not that far for me - I might even make it a day trip!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

OregonCampin said:


> Just in case you need a link to the Thanksgiving Rally....
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=25233


Well, unfortunately we are already camping over Thanksgiving! It's an annual tradition - Camping & Riding the dunes down at Driftwood outside of Florence. Smoked prime rib....I rest my case.

Just the DH is going to San Diego - he has a follow up appointment for his eye. Anyone willing to allow an fellow Outbacker throw up a tent in their site??? Champoeg is not that far for me - I might even make it a day trip!
[/quote]
tow the trailer and join us!we allow singles!


----------



## jnk36jnk

OregonCampin said:


> Just the DH is going to San Diego - he has a follow up appointment for his eye. Anyone willing to allow an fellow Outbacker throw up a tent in their site??? Champoeg is not that far for me - I might even make it a day trip!


All of the sites are quite large, so a tent should not be a problem. We had 4 or 5 tents at Belfair Labor Day week end. I haven't looked to see if there are any open sites for that week end, but there will be lots of help if you find an open site and need an extra hand or two for trailer set up

Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Just in case you need a link to the Thanksgiving Rally....
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=25233


Well, unfortunately we are already camping over Thanksgiving! It's an annual tradition - Camping & Riding the dunes down at Driftwood outside of Florence. Smoked prime rib....I rest my case.

Just the DH is going to San Diego - he has a follow up appointment for his eye. Anyone willing to allow an fellow Outbacker throw up a tent in their site??? Champoeg is not that far for me - I might even make it a day trip!
[/quote]
tow the trailer and join us!we allow singles!
[/quote]

Agreed!!! Bring the Ouback!


----------



## The Stephensons

_[/quote]
Well, unfortunately we are already camping over Thanksgiving! It's an annual tradition - Camping & Riding the dunes down at Driftwood outside of Florence. Smoked prime rib....I rest my case.

Just the DH is going to San Diego - he has a follow up appointment for his eye. Anyone willing to allow an fellow Outbacker throw up a tent in their site??? Champoeg is not that far for me - I might even make it a day trip!
[/quote]_

*I'm bringing our Outback without the DH (he'll be joining us later) - a couple of fellow Outbackers have offered to help me back it in and get it level - so I'm sure they'd be more than willing to help you, too, if still want to tow your trailer without DH!!!! What a great group of folks, these Outbackers. Looking forward to meeting everyone!*

Cindy


----------



## jnk36jnk

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi there everyone, I am planting the flag for the 2009 PNW Fall Rally at Champoeg State Park in the Willamette Valley. I have chosen the weekend of October 9th thru the 11th. We have been there twice now in October and it has been just beautiful. I believe we will all have to be responsible for making out own reservations. I am planning that we will be in the 'B' loop, especially B thru B16 which are in a circle with a grassy area in the middle. They come with water and electric. There are eight full hook up sites but they are not as amenable to a group gathering as these are. We will not be able to make our reservations until January 9, 2009 at the earliest (and I would suggest the earlier the better). I sure hope lots of you will pencil this get together in on your calendars. Jodi & Dean
> 
> A list of those planning on attending, with the campsites numbers
> 
> Crismon4 ----- B11
> jk36jnk ----- B12 --- pork kebobs, greek salad
> PDX Doug ------ B13
> Doxie Dog Lover --- B14 Pigs in a blanket & applesauce
> MV 495 ------ B15
> Y-Guy ------- B16
> Thunder ------- B8
> Walkerman ------B6
> Larry theOutback -- B5 (they chose Hawaii over Champoeg)
> Timber---------B-25
> Matthew---------B-31
> 4h1DinaOB----A-10
> Blue Wedge--- B-5 --- Smoked brisket
> Oregon Camper------A-12 B5
> Thefulminator-------A16
> Oregon Campin-A8 Corn chowder, ham He's going to California, not Champoeg
> Greenfamily---------B17
> Stephensons------B-33 --- 7 layer dip, chips, and brownies
> 
> And special quests:
> 
> Wolfwood in cabin 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gif
> Skippershe in cabin 5 Doxie_Dog_Lover_II


----------



## BlueWedge

How about a 2 weeks before the Rally bump. Is there anything that is a must see around Champoeg while we are there ?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi there everyone, I am planting the flag for the 2009 PNW Fall Rally at Champoeg State Park in the Willamette Valley. I have chosen the weekend of October 9th thru the 11th. We have been there twice now in October and it has been just beautiful. I believe we will all have to be responsible for making out own reservations. I am planning that we will be in the 'B' loop, especially B thru B16 which are in a circle with a grassy area in the middle. They come with water and electric. There are eight full hook up sites but they are not as amenable to a group gathering as these are. We will not be able to make our reservations until January 9, 2009 at the earliest (and I would suggest the earlier the better). I sure hope lots of you will pencil this get together in on your calendars. Jodi & Dean
> 
> A list of those planning on attending, with the campsites numbers
> 
> Crismon4 ----- B11
> jk36jnk ----- B12 --- pork kebobs, greek salad
> PDX Doug ------ B13
> Doxie Dog Lover --- B14 Pigs in a blanket & applesauce
> MV 495 ------ B15
> Y-Guy ------- B16
> Thunder ------- B8
> Walkerman ------B6
> Larry theOutback -- B5 (they chose Hawaii over Champoeg)
> Timber---------B-25
> Matthew---------B-31
> 4h1DinaOB----A-10
> Blue Wedge--- B-5 --- Smoked brisket
> Oregon Camper------A-12 B5
> Thefulminator-------A16
> Oregon Campin-A8 Corn chowder, ham He's going to California, not Champoeg
> Greenfamily---------B17
> Stephensons------B-33 --- 7 layer dip, chips, and brownies
> 
> And special quests:
> 
> Wolfwood in cabin 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gif
> Skippershe in cabin 5 Doxie_Dog_Lover_II


[/quote]
Hi Jodi! I am space B19 in addition to Cabin 5 , Oregon Camper is B14


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> How about a 2 weeks before the Rally bump. Is there anything that is a must see around Champoeg while we are there ?


The Evergreen Aviation and Space Museum is awesome.....home of the Spruce Goose.

http://www.sprucegoose.org/

It is about an hour from the park.


----------



## jnk36jnk

I have finally been able to make the changes to "who is in what site" on the first page. Since the software update the edit fuction did not work for me. With Doug's help we were able to determine my normal browser (AOL) didn't care for the updates and while every thing else seemed to be ok there was no "Save Changes" button at the end of the edit page. Swithing to a different browser solved that problem.

Thanks Doug

Doxie, are you happy now?

Dean


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> I have finally been able to make the changes to "who is in what site" on the first page. Since the software update the edit fuction did not work for me. With Doug's help we were able to determine my normal browser (AOL) didn't care for the updates and while every thing else seemed to be ok there was no "Save Changes" button at the end of the edit page. Swithing to a different browser solved that problem.
> 
> Thanks Doug
> 
> Doxie, are you happy now?
> 
> Dean


Oh yeah! thanks! sorry, I forgot you were having browser problems. Am I still Mom's favorite???


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> How about a 2 weeks before the Rally bump. Is there anything that is a must see around Champoeg while we are there ?


The Evergreen Aviation and Space Museum is awesome.....home of the Spruce Goose.

http://www.sprucegoose.org/

It is about an hour from the park.
[/quote]
and Rick has seen it a hundred times and he will happily and readily see it again! he loves that stuff


----------



## BlueWedge

It is Brats, Brew & Bluegrass Harvest Festival on Saturday 2-9pm at the Butteville Store.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> It is Brats, Brew & Bluegrass Harvest Festival on Saturday 2-9pm at the Butteville Store.


Butteville? OMG! hahahaha!


----------



## BlueWedge

Here is the link to the Store. There is a bike path from the campground to the store so bring your bikes if that is your thing.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> Here is the link to the Store. There is a bike path from the campground to the store so bring your bikes if that is your thing.


Very cool that you found that David! How far is it?







pssst...did you see the free wifi ?


----------



## BlueWedge

2 miles one way by bike and 5 miles by vehicle.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> 2 miles one way by bike and 5 miles by vehicle.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

BlueWedge said:


> There is a bike path from the campground to the store


And it is all flat except for the last 2-tenths of a mile to the store.

Aloha,

Ed


----------



## WACOUGAR

BlueWedge said:


> It is Brats, Brew & Bluegrass Harvest Festival on Saturday 2-9pm at the Butteville Store.


Ok, now I wish we were going!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

WACOUGAR said:


> It is Brats, Brew & Bluegrass Harvest Festival on Saturday 2-9pm at the Butteville Store.


Ok, now I wish we were going!!!
[/quote]

WElllll??????????


----------



## WACOUGAR

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> It is Brats, Brew & Bluegrass Harvest Festival on Saturday 2-9pm at the Butteville Store.


Ok, now I wish we were going!!!
[/quote]

WElllll??????????
[/quote]

If this rally were the following weekend we could go (I have a 4 day weekend and Amy has Monday off), but this weekend doesn't work. But the Brats, Brew and Bluegrass Festival sounds like fun.

Someday we will have to do the Jazz and Beer Festival in Joseph Oregon.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Someday we will have to do the Jazz and Beer Festival in Joseph Oregon.
[/quote]

it's a date!


----------



## jnk36jnk

We generally do the potluck on Saturday, as we always have a few late arrivals on Friday. So if we have some wanting to go to Butteville for beer and brats, do we want to move the timing of the potluck up to allow for both?

PS. We had lunch at Butteville last year, and it was pretty darn good.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We will bring "Taco Soup" and some Pumpkin Cookies.







.gif[/img]


----------



## mv945

Looks like there are a lot of wineries in the area too! May have to go on a Pinot Noir reconnaissance mission.


----------



## The Stephensons

And if you're a fan of Big World, Little People the ROLOFF FARMS isn't too far away and their once-a-year Pumpkin Season Farm Open House will be going on.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

The Stephensons said:


> And if you're a fan of Big World, Little People the ROLOFF FARMS isn't too far away and their once-a-year Pumpkin Season Farm Open House will be going on.


and we can't wait! if anyone else is around Friday morning, the Stephensons and ourselves will be taking the kiddies to Roloff farms







,the kids are 3 age 5 and 1 age 31.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> And if you're a fan of Big World, Little People the ROLOFF FARMS isn't too far away and their once-a-year Pumpkin Season Farm Open House will be going on.


and we can't wait! if anyone else is around Friday morning, the Stephensons and ourselves will be taking the kiddies to Roloff farms







,the kids are 3 age 5 and 1 age 31.

[/quote]

If you see Matt, tell him I said hello. I worked with Matt years ago at Sequent Computer Systems.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> And if you're a fan of Big World, Little People the ROLOFF FARMS isn't too far away and their once-a-year Pumpkin Season Farm Open House will be going on.


and we can't wait! if anyone else is around Friday morning, the Stephensons and ourselves will be taking the kiddies to Roloff farms







,the kids are 3 age 5 and 1 age 31.

[/quote]

If you see Matt, tell him I said hello. I worked with Matt years ago at Sequent Computer Systems.
[/quote]
We'll tell him 'Oregon_Camper' said hi


----------



## jnk36jnk

If all works out, we should be there fourish on Thursday.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> If all works out, we should be there fourish on Thursday.


woo hoo! that makes 4 of us there on Thursday! Rick,Jen, Tay, And I are arriving Wednesday but Jen is really pushing for leaving on Tuesday when Tay gets out of school....I haven't decided yet.


----------



## jnk36jnk

I just looked a the 10 day weather forecast for the Champeog area of the Willamette Valley, and it looks great for the rally, no chance of rain, highs to the mid 70's and lows in the mid to low 40's, perfect weather for a fall rally in the north west.

Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> I just looked a the 10 day weather forecast for the Champeog area of the Willamette Valley, and it looks great for the rally, no chance of rain, highs to the mid 70's and lows in the mid to low 40's, perfect weather for a fall rally in the north west.
> 
> Dean


Sweet!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Yippee Yahoo! it'll make up for Belfair and the weather you brought there!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

So, any idea where the nearest boat launch is??? Steve's dying to get out in the boat again and this weekend here is not going to cut it. Actually, I'm really surprised he hasn't posted this question yet.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> So, any idea where the nearest boat launch is??? Steve's dying to get out in the boat again and this weekend here is not going to cut it. Actually, I'm really surprised he hasn't posted this question yet.


How does right out of the campground sound?


----------



## BlueWedge

If you go to page 17 of this pdf it has the map of local launches on it. River Guide Very interesting guide.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

My Jen is very sick and has til Tuesday to get better and if she gets Tay sick, she is soooo grounded.


----------



## thefulminator

Unfortunatly we have run into some scheduling conflicts and are having to cancel. I was looking forward to meeting all of you but it's just not possible next week. I'm going to start looking at the other PNW rallies to see if we can do one of those. Hope you all have fun.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

thefulminator said:


> Unfortunatly we have run into some scheduling conflicts and are having to cancel. I was looking forward to meeting all of you but it's just not possible next week. I'm going to start looking at the other PNW rallies to see if we can do one of those. Hope you all have fun.


Sorry to hear that...







.gif[/img]

If you can hold out for a bit, I'm sure someone from the "B" loop would LOVE to have your "A" loop site.


----------



## thefulminator

Sorry, I got rid of the reservation before I made the post. It's probably still open.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Bummer, the Fulminator can't make it due to schedling prolems, and Doxie's family is sick. Hope that gets better so they can make it, without bringing the plague with them.

On the bright side, the long range weather forcast is holding, Thursday through Sunday, no chance of rain, highs in the mid 70's and lows in the mid 40's.

_*And it's only 6 days away*_.

Dean


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

only 1 of the 4 Doxie's is sick right now, that would be Jen, my daughter. She is looking so forward to this rally that she is determined to be better and with it being 6 days away, she should be good! Now, the key is the rest of us don't get sick, mostly the driver! Without the driver we are up a creek!

One of my daughter's childhood friends, Cory, lives in Newburg and has 3 kids. Jen and Cory and I are so excited to all see each other and the kids get to meet.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

I am so ready!!!! Can't wait for the weekend with good friends, good food, the great outdoors and relaxation!! Bring on Friday.


----------



## BlueWedge

We are looking forward to another rally.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> We are looking forward to another rally.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Crismon4

Oregon_Camper said:


> Is it Friday yet?


So, I've been a bit out of touch for the last month







(work, ugh!)......I was planning to bring pumpkins/carving tools for the kids again if I can get a head count.

AND, I'm taking both Thursday/Friday off (o.k. I do have one conference call Friday morning, but that's it really).....I'm SOOOOO looking forward to kicking back with all the Outbackers and enjoying the great weather this weekend. Looking forward to seeing you all!









Tricia


----------



## BlueWedge

I think a few of us are doing the pre-rally thing. I would be packing and leaving now if I could.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

What time is the pot luck starting?

Justin has a football game at 1:30 which will end around 3:30, which puts us back to the campround around 4:30pm.


----------



## jnk36jnk

How about 5:00?


----------



## Crismon4

....and I should probably specify....head count for *kids *carving pumpkins


----------



## jnk36jnk

Does that mean you will be there Thursday?? j


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> Is it Friday yet?


So, I've been a bit out of touch for the last month







(work, ugh!)......I was planning to bring pumpkins/carving tools for the kids again if I can get a head count.

AND, I'm taking both Thursday/Friday off (o.k. I do have one conference call Friday morning, but that's it really).....I'm SOOOOO looking forward to kicking back with all the Outbackers and enjoying the great weather this weekend. Looking forward to seeing you all!









Tricia
[/quote]

you are awesome! for taking the time off and for bringing pumpkins for the kids! you will surely be worshipped! Lol! One 5 year old with us. I am bringing Halloween goody bags stuffed with candy







and everyone child but Taylin gets one


----------



## Y-Guy

We won't be pulling out till around 4PM so we'll probably be pulling in around 8ish. Leave the lights on for us.


----------



## PDX_Doug

I just wanted to bring everybody up to date on our status...

We will be at the rally for the festivities, but unfortunately will not be camping this weekend. Shannon has to work on Friday, but the kids have the day off school so I may bring them down on Friday. Saturday morning DD has swim lessons, but we will head down around mid-day and stay through the evening (and the potluck!







). Sunday is a little iffy at this point... DS has his last race of the season in McMinnville, and if the weather cooperates, at least he and I will be there all day.

Fortunately, it's all close enough that we can pull this off without too much on the road time.

Jodi, I will have Shannon figure out our potluck contribution and hopefully post that tonight.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crismon4

....Yep! That was our schedule last year...I think I had a meeting Friday until late, Robert had a swim meet Saturday morning, we had a memorial service to attend Saturday afternoon and the boys went to the symphony with Grandma on our way out Sunday afternoon! Definitely nice that it's so close, but makes for a BUSY weekend. Glad you all can join us...wouldn't be the same w/o you!


----------



## BlueWedge

Crismon4 said:


> ....and I should probably specify....head count for *kids *carving pumpkins


Darn


----------



## PDX_Doug

Crismon4 said:


> ......I was planning to bring pumpkins/carving tools for the kids again if I can get a head count.


Fine! If that's the way your going to be... Please put us down for two *KIDS* then!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

jnk36jnk said:


> Does that mean you will be there Thursday?? j


Who Thursday ?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> Does that mean you will be there Thursday?? j


Who Thursday ?
[/quote]


----------



## Crismon4

PDX_Doug said:


> ......I was planning to bring pumpkins/carving tools for the kids again if I can get a head count.


Fine! If that's the way your going to be... Please put us down for two *KIDS* then!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Hey, I'm counting on the Adults for supervision with the cutting tools.....you know my motto....."no blood, no broken bones" !!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> ......I was planning to bring pumpkins/carving tools for the kids again if I can get a head count.


Fine! If that's the way your going to be... Please put us down for two *KIDS* then!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Hey, I'm counting on the Adults for supervision with the cutting tools.....you know my motto....."no blood, no broken bones" !!








[/quote]
Adults that have been having adult beverages?







"mom,mom! I cut my finger off!" "that's nice dear, now run along and play"








I have a bag of carving tools I will bring along. You know, you can't find the ones from last year, so you buy MORE and then after Halloween, you find them!


----------



## Y-Guy

Crismon4 said:


> you know my motto....."no blood, no broken bones" !!


Well there goes all the fun!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> you know my motto....."no blood, no broken bones" !!


Well there goes all the fun!








[/quote]


----------



## jnk36jnk

*4*


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> ......I was planning to bring pumpkins/carving tools for the kids again if I can get a head count.


Fine! If that's the way your going to be... Please put us down for two *KIDS* then!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

I think that count is at least 3...or doesn't DD get to play?


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> ......I was planning to bring pumpkins/carving tools for the kids again if I can get a head count.


Fine! If that's the way your going to be... Please put us down for two *KIDS* then!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Hey, I'm counting on the Adults for supervision with the cutting tools.....you know my motto....."no blood, no broken bones" !!








[/quote]
Adults that have been having adult beverages?







"mom,mom! I cut my finger off!" "that's nice dear, now run along and play"








I have a bag of carving tools I will bring along. You know, you can't find the ones from last year, so you buy MORE and then after Halloween, you find them!
[/quote]

My thoughts, _EXACTLY_! Ah well.







... at least Shannon will be there


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> How about 5:00?


That should work for us...thanks!!!


----------



## The Stephensons

Crismon4 said:


> ....and I should probably specify....head count for *kids *carving pumpkins


We have TWO kids (both 5-years-old). I will definitely help supervise them! When will the carving take place?

The kids & I are arriving around 4pm on Thursday (thanks to those who volunteered to back in & level the trailer for me!). We're going to Roloff Farms early Friday morning and that evening we pick up DH from the Portland airport at 8pm. What time is the potluck on Saturday?

Looking forward to meeting everyone!
Cindy


----------



## Oregon_Camper

The Stephensons said:


> ....and I should probably specify....head count for *kids *carving pumpkins


We have TWO kids (both 5-years-old). I will definitely help supervise them! When will the carving take place?

The kids & I are arriving around 4pm on Thursday (thanks to those who volunteered to back in & level the trailer for me!). We're going to Roloff Farms early Friday morning and that evening we pick up DH from the Portland airport at 8pm. What time is the potluck on Saturday?

Looking forward to meeting everyone!
Cindy
[/quote]

Potluck is at 5pm


----------



## Y-Guy

Hey guys I talked with Gary/Thunder about bringing the boat down, if there is some interest I will. We've got one tube, can probably get another if any kids or kids at heart are interested. I'd probably need a volunteer to drive the boat and I down to the boat launch. I haven't done it with the motorhome and before I try for real I'd like some practice time. The launch is about 6 miles away at Rogers Landing. There is a dock at Champoeg for picking up/dropping off.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Think we're heading off to the Air Museum on Saturday.


----------



## Y-Guy

Sandi says the weather looks like it's cooling down, maybe not a great idea. Humm


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Forecast calls for 67-69 in Newberg on Saturday. Probably a bit chilly.


----------



## BlueWedge

almost there


----------



## jnk36jnk

Y Guy said:


> Forecast calls for 67-69 in Newberg on Saturday. Probably a bit chilly.


Yea, it's a bit cooler than what the long range forecast said. A weather forecast being wrong, can you believe it!! Anyhow it's been in the low 30's the last couple of nights hear (30 miles from Champoeg) with mid 60's as the high.

See you all soon.

Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

30 degree low, just means you scoot your chair closer to the campfire and add another log....


----------



## jnk36jnk

Oregon_Camper said:


> 30 degree low, just means you scoot your chair closer to the campfire and add another log....


Speaking of fires, I have enough wood for a one really decent fire, so if anyone attending has fire wood, please bring some along


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

we are on the road and going through the windy Gorge. We have firewood but will probably burn it before the rest of you arrive! Lol! we will have to go find more I guess.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> we are on the road and going through the windy Gorge. We have firewood but will probably burn it before the rest of you arrive! Lol! we will have to go find more I guess.


Fire is roaring and Jen and Tay and I are stuffing our faces with smores.I have my most important peeps here...life is good


----------



## BlueWedge

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> we are on the road and going through the windy Gorge. We have firewood but will probably burn it before the rest of you arrive! Lol! we will have to go find more I guess.


Fire is roaring and Jen and Tay and I are stuffing our faces with smores.I have my most important peeps here...life is good
[/quote]

Be there in 6


----------



## mv945

OK it is going to be just Bella & I again this weekend. She has preschool until 11:30 am on Friday so we will head out early afternoon and hopefully be there before dark.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We'll keep a light on for ya!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

I was down at Champoeg for a little while earlier today and noticed that...

*Saturday, October 10, 2009*


is the

*Brat, Brew and Bluegrass Harvest Festival*​
I couldn't tell for sure if it was actually at Champoeg, or down at the Butteville Store, but it could be fun for anybody that happens to be into any - or all - of the 'Three B's'.

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: No word on whether Jerry Douglas will be there or not.
(But one can hope, right?)


----------



## jnk36jnk

The beer brats and blues thing is at the Butteville Store.

I was able to change my schedule at work around a bit. I have 9:30 am meeting Thursday I can't get out of. Strange how people paying your wages think they can actually tell you what to do. Anyhow with any luck I will be out of there by noon, get home, hooked up and on the road by 1:30 latest. So will get to Champoeg around 2:00-2:30.

Dean


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> I was down at Champoeg for a little while earlier today and noticed that...
> 
> *Saturday, October 10, 2009*
> 
> 
> is the
> 
> *Brat, Brew and Bluegrass Harvest Festival*​
> I couldn't tell for sure if it was actually at Champoeg, or down at the Butteville Store, but it could be fun for anybody that happens to be into any - or all - of the 'Three B's'.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> P.S.: No word on whether Jerry Douglas will be there or not.
> (But one can hope, right?)


wow, that's weird, my trailer has been there all day and we haven't and still aren't! Lol! we have been at Lincoln City all day, Taylin's first time at the ocean and she loves the beach! she flew her first kite and found some awesome shells, silver dollars and even a starfish ( ok , so Rick secretly bought and placed them for her to find). She was giggling up a storm with each find. Too cute







She loves that you can hear the "oceans" in the shell. Spent time at the Outlets , now at McD's to be sure the 5 year old is worn out! Lol!


----------



## PDX_Doug

We'll bring salad and lemon cake


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> P.S.: No word on whether Jerry Douglas will be there or not.


Who?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> P.S.: No word on whether Jerry Douglas will be there or not.


Who?








[/quote]

My son will explain it to you when we get there.

Sheesh!


----------



## WACOUGAR

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I was down at Champoeg for a little while earlier today and noticed that...
> 
> *Saturday, October 10, 2009*
> 
> 
> is the
> 
> *Brat, Brew and Bluegrass Harvest Festival*​
> I couldn't tell for sure if it was actually at Champoeg, or down at the Butteville Store, but it could be fun for anybody that happens to be into any - or all - of the 'Three B's'.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> P.S.: No word on whether Jerry Douglas will be there or not.
> (But one can hope, right?)


wow, that's weird, my trailer has been there all day and we haven't and still aren't! Lol! we have been at Lincoln City all day, Taylin's first time at the ocean and she loves the beach! she flew her first kite and found some awesome shells, silver dollars and even a starfish ( ok , so Rick secretly bought and placed them for her to find). She was giggling up a storm with each find. Too cute








She loves that you can hear the "oceans" in the shell. Spent time at the Outlets , now at McD's to be sure the 5 year old is worn out! Lol!
[/quote]
Tawnya,
You have to do the Beer, Brat and Bluegrass Festival for Vic and I and then tell us how it was, OK? Glad Tay is having such a great time!! What a cutie!


----------



## Matthew

Went and got our trailer today, all set for this weekend...can't wait. My wife, Misty, will be making her Baked Beans for everyone....Can't wait to see ya there!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

We will be bringing baked Ziti and Dump Cake. That is as long as no one wakes up sick. Scott was home today but doesn't have a fever - thank goodness.

Bring on the Fall Rally!!!


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Please have a good and safe trip. We will miss all of you. Well, ok, maybe not too much...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Ed...that is just down right mean....







.gif" />

Hope you're having a wonderful time in Hawaii, I know I'd sure like to be somewhere on a beach with my wife.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Matthew said:


> Went and got our trailer today, all set for this weekend...can't wait. My wife, Misty, will be making her Baked Beans for everyone....Can't wait to see ya there!


Same here...got the Outback home and turned on the refrigerator. Do some food/clothes packing tomorrow and we should there around 1:30pm (I have 2 mandatory conference calls tomorrow morning)


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Well, it is with great sadness that we will not be making the trip this weekend. Scott still isn't feeling that great and really needs to stay home and rest so he can be healthy next week. So although we'll still be having Ziti and Dump Cake this weekend, it won't be at the rally. Have a fabulous time. It's actually supposed to be warmer there than here this weekend. If anyone wants to move to our site, feel free.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Well, it is with great sadness that we will not be making the trip this weekend. Scott still isn't feeling that great and really needs to stay home and rest so he can be healthy next week. So although we'll still be having Ziti and Dump Cake this weekend, it won't be at the rally. Have a fabulous time. It's actually supposed to be warmer there than here this weekend. If anyone wants to move to our site, feel free.


Perhaps he can pull off a 24hr recovery and you guys can leave tomorrow afternoon.

Didn't you guy miss the last Rally because Steve was sick?


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

We didn't plan on last springs rally but we missed the President's Day Rally because I was supporting my friend at the hospital. We will be at the Thanksgiving Rally no matter what!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> We didn't plan on last springs rally but we missed the President's Day Rally because I was supporting my friend at the hospital. We will be at the Thanksgiving Rally no matter what!!


I'm still keeping my fingers crossed.....


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> We didn't plan on last springs rally but we missed the President's Day Rally because I was supporting my friend at the hospital. We will be at the Thanksgiving Rally no matter what!!


I'm still keeping my fingers crossed.....








[/quote]

Actually, we're not coming because you sold our outback and that makes us sad.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Y Guy said:


> We didn't plan on last springs rally but we missed the President's Day Rally because I was supporting my friend at the hospital. We will be at the Thanksgiving Rally no matter what!!


I'm still keeping my fingers crossed.....








[/quote]

Actually, we're not coming because you sold our outback and that makes us sad. 
[/quote]

OK, OK, I'm JUST KIDDING!!! Don't get all quiet on me.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> We didn't plan on last springs rally but we missed the President's Day Rally because I was supporting my friend at the hospital. We will be at the Thanksgiving Rally no matter what!!


I'm still keeping my fingers crossed.....








[/quote]

Actually, we're not coming because you sold our outback and that makes us sad. 
[/quote]

What if I told you it was coming via the new owner?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> We didn't plan on last springs rally but we missed the President's Day Rally because I was supporting my friend at the hospital. We will be at the Thanksgiving Rally no matter what!!


I'm still keeping my fingers crossed.....








[/quote]

Actually, we're not coming because you sold our outback and that makes us sad. 
[/quote]

OK, OK, I'm JUST KIDDING!!! Don't get all quiet on me.








[/quote]

LOL....had to walk away for a second to pack some stuff in the Outback.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Have fun!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Have fun!!!


Ah...come on! Get that kid some medication and bring him.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Have fun!!!


Wait...you just want to stay home and watch the Duck game.....don't cha'?


----------



## Wombat Cave

Y Guy said:


> Have fun!!!


 Sandi,

Thunder has your spot. I believe he may have given up his spot. Not sure of the payment/cancelation issues. We are in our reallocated spot. I am not sure if anyone is in A loop still? We might have a spot in b loop. Sun is out and the kids are at the Farm. Colt will be full grown before you meet him. The kids and pups are having a great time.

Hope you Y's recover quickly.

Everyone else hurry up and get here ( safely )

Bluewedge ( had to use DW account someone lost my password hahaha )


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Sounds like everyone is having fun. Wish we were there but health comes first. Scott is feeling better, Sean came home first thing sick this morning but is feeling better now. I'm still coughing off and on so I guess it's a good thing we are staying home. Yes, Jim, it's all about the Duck game!!!







OK, not really.

It's going to be in the 20's here tonight and tomorrow. I think we'll need to turn the heat on. We also haven't seen much sun today. Oh well.

I'm glad Thunder could use our site.


----------



## Wombat Cave

Still holding DDLT's wifi card hostage. We played a bit of site shuffle but everyone is here except mv945. Timber/Tweety visited for a bit this evening, good seeing them. The rally project appears to be installing fireplaces into the rvs. Crismon installed one and they are planning a oregon_camper install. Will have to get them to post a photo of the install. Very nice job.

Whoops didn't type fast enough looks like mv945 is here.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

My daughter started vomiting this morning in her cabin and got up awhile ago, took shower, went back to bed. She feels pretty rough. Sadly, she just got over the upper respiratory stuff.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Another successful Rally under our belts! As always, it was great people, food and fun! But of course, there can't be a PNW gathering without an injury! Thunder's teenage grandson left crashed his bike on the bike path and met the pavement. Let's take a moment to note the importance of helmets and thank God he was wearing his, it has some very nice scrapes from reportedly skidding about 10 feet on it according to an eyewitness. He has road rash and his wrist started swelling. Apparently he didn't remember it and was just off enough to earn a trip to the E/R with his Grandpa Thunder. Wounds were treated, wrist xrayed and wrapped and not sure yet if it is fractured. He has mild concussion. Hope you feeling better Wyatt!

Doug and Shannon (PDX Doug) came by for our Potluck and Shannon brought Doxie's favorite Lemon Cake







, you rock Shannon!

Doug and Doxie are now married but that is another story!









Lots of kids and dogs made Doxie happy!









It was fun to meet our new Outbackers and I have heard some say they are going to try to join us at Thanksgiving at Cannon Beach, way cool!

Champoeg is a beautiful park, highly recommended.

Pictures to follow in next couple of days...first, we have a few hours drive home...I hate this part


----------



## jnk36jnk

It was another successful rally. We had ten families camping at the park plus PDXDoug and his family for day trips. It is a wonderful park and we really love it there, especially in the fall. I will be setting up a 2010 Fall Rally thread in January when it will be time to make reservations. Looking forward to seeing everyone at the day after TG get together. Dean & Jodi


----------



## Crismon4

Thanks to everyone for all of the great food and great conversation! We had a fabulous time, but much too short as always. We ran over to Camping World Friday to get a new LNB for Thunder and a "Doxie" chair for me







. We took part of Saturday to tour the Evergreen Air Museum and watch PDX Grand (PDX Doug/Shannon's son) take in some practice laps at the McMinnville Kart Track....lots of fun!

Thanks especially to jnk36jnk for organizing the rally (and all of us Outbackers/SOBs)







.

It was great to meet the new Outbackers.....and looking forward to seeing everyone Thanksgiving







.

Btw...it was great to have the rally so close...we left Champoeg at 1m and had the 5ver emptied/cleaned and back to the storage space by 5m! That's a record for us







!


----------



## The Stephensons

Had a GREAT time at our first Outbacker rally ... great weather, great food, and some new great friends - what more could you ask for? Thanks for all of you who where there at our site when we arrived and backed in and leveled my trailer and got me and the kids all set up - what a great bunch of folks! Hope to see everyone in November!

Cindy


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thanks for a great weekend everyone! Was a blast giving everyone a tour of our new Outback. Great times around the campfire and seeing mystical Meteor that you apparently needed to have 3+ drinks to see.









Had to leave a bit earlier today than normal, as I had softball game today (we won..7-0)

Looking forward to the Thanksgiving Rally next month.

BTW...I did go to Costco after my softball game and that one did NOT have the fireplace. Need to check the other 2 local Costco's tomorrow! Thanks to Crismon's, I know have the Costco SKU...that will really help.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

[. Great times around the campfire and seeing mystical Meteor that you apparently needed to have 3+ drinks to see.









[/quote]
Ah yes, the Tanner Meteor.......what was your drink again? Meteorita?


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> BTW...I did go to Costco after my softball game and that one did NOT have the fireplace. Need to check the other 2 local Costco's tomorrow! Thanks to Crismon's, I know have the Costco SKU...that will really help.


Fireplace? I need pics. I can't believe Jim "No Hook-up's for us" Tanner is going to have a fireplace in his Outback!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> BTW...I did go to Costco after my softball game and that one did NOT have the fireplace. Need to check the other 2 local Costco's tomorrow! Thanks to Crismon's, I know have the Costco SKU...that will really help.


Fireplace? I need pics. I can't believe Jim "No Hook-up's for us" Tanner is going to have a fireplace in his Outback!
[/quote]

Once I get it done...you'll see some pictures.

We are now all year campers, and that means from Oct to April we will be camping a the swanky FULL hookup locations with our fireplace pipe'n out the heat.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> BTW...I did go to Costco after my softball game and that one did NOT have the fireplace. Need to check the other 2 local Costco's tomorrow! Thanks to Crismon's, I know have the Costco SKU...that will really help.


Fireplace? I need pics. I can't believe Jim "No Hook-up's for us" Tanner is going to have a fireplace in his Outback!
[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Tay is missing her Purple Carter's Revesible Coat, Size 5 or 6 if anyone happened to pick it up?


----------



## mv945

No purple coat found in our trailer...but I have to go get some stuff out of it again tonight so I'll double check.
Bella & I had a great time and I wanted to say thanks again to Tawnya for watching the girls!!
Champoeg is a great location and we definitely want to return! Looking forward to the Thanksgiving Rally, and you never know, maybe more of the mv945's will show up...


----------



## BlueWedge

These things always go faster than we would like. We missed those of you that couldn't make it. Great to see/meet those we know again and wonderful to meet the ones that made it to their first rally.

Random thoughts -

Tanner meteor - I didn't see anything








We should have sub let some of the sites 
I need a bigger trailer so I can get a fireplace - smallest I could find was 18" don't think it will fit a 21rs 
Evergreen flight museum 
Everyone looks different at 7am - no one is up at 5:30am
Butteville store makes good milkshakes

Looking forward to Thanksgiving - anyone know if we have southern exposure ?

I know - photos - I am working on it


----------



## Oregon_Camper

OK, here are a few pictures from the Rally....enjoy.

http://picasaweb.google.com/tannerjim/ChampoegRally2009#5391865614659962930


----------



## Matthew

Had a great time at our first Rally. Plan on making more of them soon. Great to meet everyone and just goes to show again that Outbackers are some of the best people!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Matthew said:


> Had a great time at our first Rally. Plan on making more of them soon. Great to meet everyone and just goes to show again that Outbackers are some of the best people!!!


...get the reservation for Thanksgiving yet.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Champoeg Pictures, let me know if I mislabeled any







Trying a new photo sharing site, let me know if it works! You should be able to click on each picture for bigger

Champoeg November2009


----------



## Y-Guy

Great pics, but I still don't see any Fireplace pics!!!









Looks like we missed another good time!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Champoeg Pictures, let me know if I mislabeled any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying a new photo sharing site, let me know if it works! You should be able to click on each picture for bigger
> 
> Champoeg November2009


Nice work....those look great.

Everything worked fine for me. Thanks!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> Great pics, but I still don't see any Fireplace pics!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we missed another good time!


I didn't have my camera when I saw the Crismon's Fireplace


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

for anyone who is familiar with the tv show Little People, Big World-we went to the Roloff Farms while at the Rally. We being Cindy Stephenson and her kids, Rick, Myself, my daughter Jennifer and grandaughter Taylin. The kids had fun and that $4 hotdog was very good







( next time I'll pack a lunch).

Roloff Farms November 2009


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> .....anyone know if we have southern exposure ?


I think you shouldn't have a problem from your site. If that doesn't work, all the sites have cable TV service.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> .....anyone know if we have southern exposure ?


I think you shouldn't have a problem from your site. If that doesn't work, all the sites have cable TV service.
[/quote]

Isn't the Fall Rally over?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> .....anyone know if we have southern exposure ?


I think you shouldn't have a problem from your site. If that doesn't work, all the sites have cable TV service.
[/quote]

Isn't the Fall Rally over?








[/quote]

Ugh...thought he was asking about next year...???


----------



## BlueWedge

Oregon_Camper said:


> .....anyone know if we have southern exposure ?


I think you shouldn't have a problem from your site. If that doesn't work, all the sites have cable TV service.
[/quote]

Cool. Response to a question ended up in Fall rally instead of thanksgiving rally. Nothing to see here - move along.









Still working on the photos - have around 180 to go through. I may have image of the Tanner anomoly. ( Not one of the fireplace )


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> .....anyone know if we have southern exposure ?


I think you shouldn't have a problem from your site. If that doesn't work, all the sites have cable TV service.
[/quote]

Cool. Response to a question ended up in Fall rally instead of thanksgiving rally. Nothing to see here - move along.









Still working on the photos - have around 180 to go through. I may have image of the Tanner anomoly. ( Not one of the fireplace )
[/quote]
hmmmm....I'd think someone had been into the Koolaid, but Doug didn't bring any:lol:


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> .....anyone know if we have southern exposure ?


I think you shouldn't have a problem from your site. If that doesn't work, all the sites have cable TV service.
[/quote]

Cool. Response to a question ended up in Fall rally instead of thanksgiving rally. Nothing to see here - move along.









Still working on the photos - have around 180 to go through. I may have image of the Tanner anomoly. ( Not one of the fireplace )
[/quote]
hmmmm....I'd think someone had been into the Koolaid, but Doug didn't bring any:lol:

[/quote]

You didn't get some? Had to go to the back of the truck and get it....it can't be brought out into the open.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> .....anyone know if we have southern exposure ?


I think you shouldn't have a problem from your site. If that doesn't work, all the sites have cable TV service.
[/quote]

Cool. Response to a question ended up in Fall rally instead of thanksgiving rally. Nothing to see here - move along.









Still working on the photos - have around 180 to go through. I may have image of the Tanner anomoly. ( Not one of the fireplace )
[/quote]
hmmmm....I'd think someone had been into the Koolaid, but Doug didn't bring any:lol:

[/quote]

You didn't get some? Had to go to the back of the truck and get it....it can't be brought out into the open.








[/quote]
did you see any more meteors? ( Doug and Shannon arrived in the van, not truck.Get your story straight!)


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> .....anyone know if we have southern exposure ?


I think you shouldn't have a problem from your site. If that doesn't work, all the sites have cable TV service.
[/quote]

Cool. Response to a question ended up in Fall rally instead of thanksgiving rally. Nothing to see here - move along.









Still working on the photos - have around 180 to go through. I may have image of the Tanner anomoly. ( Not one of the fireplace )
[/quote]
hmmmm....I'd think someone had been into the Koolaid, but Doug didn't bring any:lol:

[/quote]

You didn't get some? Had to go to the back of the truck and get it....it can't be brought out into the open.








[/quote]
did you see any more meteors? ( Doug and Shannon arrived in the van, not truck.Get your story straight!)
[/quote]

Oh boy...The meteor happend Friday night...the day Doug came in his truck. Who's memory is fading?







.gif[/img]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> .....anyone know if we have southern exposure ?


I think you shouldn't have a problem from your site. If that doesn't work, all the sites have cable TV service.
[/quote]

Cool. Response to a question ended up in Fall rally instead of thanksgiving rally. Nothing to see here - move along.









Still working on the photos - have around 180 to go through. I may have image of the Tanner anomoly. ( Not one of the fireplace )
[/quote]
hmmmm....I'd think someone had been into the Koolaid, but Doug didn't bring any:lol:

[/quote]

You didn't get some? Had to go to the back of the truck and get it....it can't be brought out into the open.








[/quote]
did you see any more meteors? ( Doug and Shannon arrived in the van, not truck.Get your story straight!)
[/quote]

Oh boy...The meteor happend Friday night...the day Doug came in his truck. Who's memory is fading?







.gif" />
[/quote]

Dang!


----------



## BlueWedge

I have photos of everything but the crismon fireplace. Sorry don't have time to process/post them for another week or more. Maybe Jim can do the fireplace mod and post a photo. Sure looked nice in the SOB.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> I have photos of everything but the crismon fireplace. Sorry don't have time to process/post them for another week or more. Maybe Jim can do the fireplace mod and post a photo. Sure looked nice in the SOB.


um, is hunting getting in the way?


----------



## Y-Guy

I'm starting to think that this Meteor & Fireplace are related somehow!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> I'm starting to think that this Meteor & Fireplace are related somehow!!!


Jim says he saw a meteor in the sky ( he had a "beverage" in his hand at the time). Those of us facing him couldn't turn around fast enough to see it and those standing next to him *said* they saw it cuz he has some sort of mystical power over people.

Later, Dean put something in the fire that made the flames change colors. I think those two are part of a "club".


----------



## Y-Guy

Yeah and you all claim to have seen a Fireplace in the Crismon's RV... but nobody has any pictures of it. Conspiracy I say.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y-Guy said:


> Yeah and you all claim to have seen a Fireplace in the Crismon's RV... but nobody has any pictures of it. Conspiracy I say.


 I did in fact find Tricia in her trailer on the couch gazing at her fireplace. Hey Tricia! Post a pic!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Yeah and you all claim to have seen a Fireplace in the Crismon's RV... but nobody has any pictures of it. Conspiracy I say.


it is all a big ploy to get you guys to the Thanksgiving Rally...


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> it is all a big ploy to get you guys to the Thanksgiving Rally...


Not going to miss that one! We are now in week 2 of the bug around here, this sucks!


----------



## BlueWedge

Ok one of the anomoly ( upper left )








one of a fireplace









More after getting food.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> Ok one of the anomoly ( upper left )
> View attachment 247
> 
> 
> one of a fireplace
> 
> View attachment 248
> 
> 
> More after getting food.


Dork!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oh! looky here, I DID have a pic of Crismon's fireplace! You just get a feel for how darn big that Cardinal is until you see their fireplace. Great job Gordon!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Ok one of the anomoly ( upper left )
> View attachment 247
> 
> 
> one of a fireplace
> 
> View attachment 248
> 
> 
> More after getting food.


Dork!
[/quote]

Good one, David


----------



## BlueWedge

I cut most of the air museum shots. 

Champoeg photos


----------



## PDX_Doug

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Oh! looky here, I DID have a pic of Crismon's fireplace! You just get a feel for how darn big that Cardinal is until you see their fireplace. Great job Gordon!


Well done Doxie!
I wonder what the photo was...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> Oh! looky here, I DID have a pic of Crismon's fireplace! You just get a feel for how darn big that Cardinal is until you see their fireplace. Great job Gordon!


Well done Doxie!
I wonder what the photo was...









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]


----------



## BlueWedge

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Oh! looky here, I DID have a pic of Crismon's fireplace! You just get a feel for how darn big that Cardinal is until you see their fireplace. Great job Gordon!


Well done Doxie!
I wonder what the photo was...









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]














































[/quote]

I don't remember it having gold trim ?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> Oh! looky here, I DID have a pic of Crismon's fireplace! You just get a feel for how darn big that Cardinal is until you see their fireplace. Great job Gordon!


Well done Doxie!
I wonder what the photo was...









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]














































[/quote]

I don't remember it having gold trim ?
[/quote]
Do you remember the big white mantle though?I took this pic right there in their Cardinal!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Am I the only one to notice there are no people in Blue Wedges pictures. How can all those pictures be taken of a rally with 10 families attending, yet no there are no people in the pictures. And no picture of the Tanner Anomaly. Is there some kind of cosmic conspiracy going on?


----------



## Y-Guy

jnk36jnk said:


> Am I the only one to notice there are no people in Blue Wedges pictures. How can all those pictures be taken of a rally with 10 families attending, yet no there are no people in the pictures. And no picture of the Tanner Anomaly. Is there some kind of cosmic conspiracy going on?


Sounds like it fits in with this mysterious Fireplace nobody has pictures of and the Meteor that only Jim saw


----------



## BlueWedge

jnk36jnk said:


> Am I the only one to notice there are no people in Blue Wedges pictures. How can all those pictures be taken of a rally with 10 families attending, yet no there are no people in the pictures. And no picture of the Tanner Anomaly. Is there some kind of cosmic conspiracy going on?


There were when I took them


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> Am I the only one to notice there are no people in Blue Wedges pictures. How can all those pictures be taken of a rally with 10 families attending, yet no there are no people in the pictures. And no picture of the Tanner Anomaly. Is there some kind of cosmic conspiracy going on?


..they get up at like 5am for a little stroll around the campground. When i see 5am on the clock and think "SWEEEEEET" another 3 hours to sleep.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> Am I the only one to notice there are no people in Blue Wedges pictures. How can all those pictures be taken of a rally with 10 families attending, yet no there are no people in the pictures. And no picture of the Tanner Anomaly. Is there some kind of cosmic conspiracy going on?


There were when I took them








[/quote]


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Thanksgiving is in 25 day!!!!! Very, very excited for this rally. We haven't been camping in a long time. It's been a busy, crazy, illness infested fall. The goal is to stay healthy this month.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y Guy said:


> Thanksgiving is in 25 day!!!!! Very, very excited for this rally. We haven't been camping in a long time. It's been a busy, crazy, illness infested fall. The goal is to stay healthy this month.











I am thinking about ordering smoked Turkey from Templemans







this year but they are so well liked everyone will want to take home leftovers and I want leftovers to bring to Cannon Beach! Hmmm....wonder if they have a 50 lb bird they can smoke:lol:


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Y Guy said:


> Thanksgiving is in 25 day!!!!! Very, very excited for this rally. We haven't been camping in a long time. It's been a busy, crazy, illness infested fall. The goal is to stay healthy this month.


Oh man, I didn't even post this on the correct rally forum. That's how crazy this fall has been.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y Guy said:


> Thanksgiving is in 25 day!!!!! Very, very excited for this rally. We haven't been camping in a long time. It's been a busy, crazy, illness infested fall. The goal is to stay healthy this month.


Oh man, I didn't even post this on the correct rally forum. That's how crazy this fall has been.
[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper

The fireplace is purchased...just need to be home for more that 2.5 days a week and I can start the installation.

Travel will stop the Friday before Thanksgiving week. I will be installing the fireplace then. Wish me luck.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> The fireplace is purchased...just need to be home for more that 2.5 days a week and I can start the installation.
> 
> Travel will stop the Friday before Thanksgiving week. I will be installing the fireplace then. Wish me luck.


If you need any help Jim, let me know. I've got a pretty good selection of woodworking tools, etc. (Even know how to use a few of them!)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> The fireplace is purchased...just need to be home for more that 2.5 days a week and I can start the installation.
> 
> Travel will stop the Friday before Thanksgiving week. I will be installing the fireplace then. Wish me luck.


If you need any help Jim, let me know. I've got a pretty good selection of woodworking tools, etc. (Even know how to use a few of them!)

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Hey now, I just might take you up on that. I have the 3 day off before Thanksgiving so I will be working on this mod then. I will contact you as we get a bit closer.


----------

